# **Official TPT CANON Pimp Club** Join US!!



## speedie408

Hello photographer extraordinaires,

I've noticed an influx of DSLR users just within the past year. Figured I'd set up this thread to gather all the TPT Canonites in one place so we can stomp on those other "lesser" brands :tongue:. (I'm kidding don't cry pls) :hihi:

The only membership requirement is that you own a Canon camera, it don't matter if it's a P&S or DSLR, you can join the club. No Nikon Fan Boys allowed!!! haha :tongue:

You guys can start by adding 

*Canon Pimp Club #*** *

to your Sig. Post up your name on here so we can keep track of Club members. 

I'll start!

*Canon Pimp Club #001* - speedie408
*Canon Pimp Club #002* - zachary908
*Canon Pimp Club #003* - robbowal
*Canon Pimp Club #004* - mordalphus
*Canon Pimp Club #005* - tetra73
*Canon Pimp Club #006* - ZID ZULANDER
*Canon Pimp Club #007* - Eden Marel
*Canon Pimp Club #008* - mmccarthy781
*Canon Pimp Club #009* - salmon
*Canon Pimp Club #010* - antbug
*Canon Pimp Club #011* - plantbrain
*Canon Pimp Club #012* - bereninga
*Canon Pimp Club #013* - radioman
*Canon Pimp Club #014* - NatureGrafix
*Canon Pimp Club #015* - kubalik
*Canon Pimp Club #016* - Geniusdudekiran
*Canon Pimp Club #017* - Bettatail
*Canon Pimp Club #018* - driftwoodhunter
*Canon Pimp Club #019* - D3monic
*Canon Pimp Club #020* - NyteBlade
*Canon Pimp Club #021* - Kworker
*Canon Pimp Club #022* - fishykid1
*Canon Pimp Club #023* - Kai808
*Canon Pimp Club #024* - alistairw
*Canon Pimp Club #025* - greenfish
*Canon Pimp Club #026* - GDP
*Canon Pimp Club #027* - ktownhero
*Canon Pimp Club #028* - wicca27
*Canon Pimp Club #029* - Rabidgerbil
*Canon Pimp Club #030* - basskitkays
*Canon Pimp Club #031* - alanzhao
*Canon Pimp Club #032* - Rion
*Canon Pimp Club #033* - Little Bob
*Canon Pimp Club #034* - herns
*Canon Pimp Club #035* - vincent201089
*Canon Pimp Club #036* - Aquaticz
*Canon Pimp Club #037* - Hcancino
*Canon Pimp Club #038* - kuro
*Canon Pimp Club #039* - sumer
*Canon Pimp Club #040* - fairgate 
*Canon Pimp Club #041* - 2in10
*Canon Pimp Club #042* - ObscureAllure
*Canon Pimp Club #043* - Minnow2012 
*Canon Pimp Club #044* - JEden8
*Canon Pimp Club #045* - maxsunny 
*Canon Pimp Club #046* - mythin 
*Canon Pimp Club #047* - blink
*Canon Pimp Club #048* - dannylill1981 
*Canon Pimp Club #049* - kc8hyg 
*Canon Pimp Club #050* - audioaficionado
*Canon Pimp Club #051* - catfishbi 
*Canon Pimp Club #052* - cecile1
*Canon Pimp Club #053* - traxiii
*Canon Pimp Club #054* - Nate McFin
*Canon Pimp Club #055* - jimsuy
*Canon Pimp Club #056* - javajaws
*Canon Pimp Club #057* - aznrice247
*Canon Pimp Club #058* - Crispino Ramos
*Canon Pimp Club #059* - R.C.
*Canon Pimp Club #060* - KShoes
*Canon Pimp Club #061* - The Scientist
*Canon Pimp Club #062* - eeng168
*Canon Pimp Club #063* - Blue Falcon
*Canon Pimp Club #064* - flare
*Canon Pimp Club #065* - mechtec
*Canon Pimp Club #066* - Evilgrin
*Canon Pimp Club #067* - @[email protected]
*Canon Pimp Club #068* - akdylpickles 
*Canon Pimp Club #069* - OhNo123 
*Canon Pimp Club #070* - watercage
*Canon Pimp Club #071* - binbin9
*Canon Pimp Club #072* - Scars
*Canon Pimp Club #073* - Mojo31
*Canon Pimp Club #074* - Virto
*Canon Pimp Club #075* - tokidoki
*Canon Pimp Club #076* - GDominy
*Canon Pimp Club #077* - holoublahee
*Canon Pimp Club #078* - MrSlumpy
*Canon Pimp Club #079* - DDA
*Canon Pimp Club #080* - lotzodomo
*Canon Pimp Club #081* - kseanm247
*Canon Pimp Club #082* - Hayden
*Canon Pimp Club #083* - usgetata
*Canon Pimp Club #084* - VicSkimmr
*Canon Pimp Club #085* - Bserve
*Canon Pimp Club #086* - AussieDIYFK
*Canon Pimp Club #087* - caliherp
*Canon Pimp Club #088* - Black Hills Tj
*Canon Pimp Club #089* - alexopolus
*Canon Pimp Club #090* - lullafishi
*Canon Pimp Club #091* - mwei
*Canon Pimp Club #092* - MB2
*Canon Pimp Club #093* - Centromochlus
*Canon Pimp Club #094* - c_gwinner


----------



## robbowal

Hel yes i will get on board 002 for me please


----------



## speedie408

Robbowal - sorry bro, you can be #003. My boi Zachary is #002 already. He's just slow to post lol.


----------



## mordalphus

Number 4 checking in


----------



## speedie408

mordalphus said:


> Number 4 checking in


entered. Thanks for joining Liam


----------



## mordalphus

Heck yah, gotta pimp out your brand! Canons my BOY


----------



## zachary908

#002 is here.


----------



## robbowal

speedie408 said:


> Robbowal - sorry bro, you can be #003. My boi Zachary is #002 already. He's just slow to post lol.


No problem 3 is the magic number after all.:icon_smil


----------



## tetra73

Count me in. I will soon pimp my CPS membership, maybe in Feb I would sign up.


----------



## TickleMyElmo

:O

The time has come! I must start a Nikon pimp club to do battle with your kind! This wont be the last you'll be seeing of us Nikonians! 

WARRRRRRRRRR!

Nah, just kidding, Canons are nice too! (If you're not cool enough to own a Nikon!) lol


----------



## zachary908

TickleMyElmo said:


> :O
> 
> The time has come! I must start a Nikon pimp club to do battle with your kind! This wont be the last you'll be seeing of us Nikonians!
> 
> WARRRRRRRRRR!
> 
> Nah, just kidding, Canons are nice too! (If you're not cool enough to own a Nikon!) lol


:hihi:


----------



## mordalphus

Get outta here you NIKON sympathizer!


----------



## speedie408

tetra73 said:


> Count me in. I will soon pimp my CPS membership, maybe in Feb I would sign up.


Gotcha! btw tetra, what's CPS... all I'm getting is Child Protective Services. haha


----------



## speedie408

LOL I knew if it was anybody, it'd be TME that'll pop in here to say Hi to us Higher Beings *HAIL CANONITES!!*.


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> Gotcha! btw tetra, what's CPS... all I'm getting is Child Protective Services. haha


Maybe Canon Power Shot?


----------



## speedie408

zachary908 said:


> Maybe Canon Power Shot?


Money!! I think you hit the nail on the head :hihi:


----------



## ZID ZULANDER

I finally got one. EOS60D.... Still need to get the Macro lens and the flashes as you suggested.


----------



## speedie408

ZID ZULANDER said:


> I finally got one. EOS60D.... Still need to get the Macro lens and the flashes as you suggested.


NIOCE ZID!!! You got my exact Camera! 

You can't go wrong now bro! :hihi:

You can be #005


----------



## Eden Marel

Me next!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got the Canon SX200IS and Canon T2i!

Can a girl be a pimp?


----------



## tetra73

speedie408 said:


> Gotcha! btw tetra, what's CPS... all I'm getting is Child Protective Services. haha



I am not sure Nikon has its equivalent. CPS stands for Canon Professional Service. 

http://www.cps.usa.canon.com/


----------



## speedie408

Eden Marel said:


> Me next!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got the Canon SX200IS and Canon T2i!
> 
> Can a girl be a pimp?


Canonites don't discriminate. Only from other brands 



tetra73 said:


> I am not sure Nikon has its equivalent. CPS stands for Canon Professional Service.
> 
> http://www.cps.usa.canon.com/


I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Eden Marel

Cool beans,
I whip out my Canon machines,
and take pictures of this screen,
which makes me feel so mean,
ready to take down Nikon,
with my microfiber to wipe-on.
Snap snap goes the shutter,
a picture so crisp it leaves me aflutter,
Canon for life,
or we may have a strife,
but all in due time,
you'll agree with my rhyme.


----------



## zachary908

Eden Marel said:


> Cool beans,
> I whip out my Canon machines,
> and take pictures of this screen,
> which makes me feel so mean,
> ready to take down Nikon,
> with my microfiber to wipe-on.
> Snap snap goes the shutter,
> a picture so crisp it leaves me aflutter,
> Canon for life,
> or we may have a strife,
> but all in due time,
> you'll agree with my rhyme.


Nice!  You can be our Canonite cheer leader! :biggrin:


----------



## speedie408

We got ourselves a rapper!  

Reminded me of this old vid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_H8TOKcfjg

LOL


----------



## joshh

Someone help me and recommend me one of the p&s cannons for under $200. I know almost nothing about cameras and need one. Thanks


----------



## mmccarthy781

Ill join!!!


----------



## salmon

Im in!, just got my T3i today!!! working it hardddd:flick:

guess im lucky number 7?


----------



## zachary908

mmccarthy781 said:


> Ill join!!!





salmon said:


> Im in!, just got my T3i today!!! working it hardddd:flick:
> 
> guess im lucky number 7?


Put it in your sigs, guys!  Welcome to the club.


----------



## Eden Marel

zachary908 said:


> Nice!  You can be our Canonite cheer leader! :biggrin:


Sure :flick:



speedie408 said:


> We got ourselves a rapper!
> 
> Reminded me of this old vid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_H8TOKcfjg
> 
> LOL


Wooow :icon_lol:



joshh said:


> Someone help me and recommend me one of the p&s cannons for under $200. I know almost nothing about cameras and need one. Thanks


How about the Canon SX230? It's like an upgrade version of the SX200IS that I have and love. It's a little bit over your bugdet; $224.95 (in the cart price) at Adorama, and if you sign-up and go to Adorama using Mr.Rebates you can get an additional 3% rebate.


----------



## speedie408

All added up till now.


----------



## antbug

30d baby! Just picked up a nifty fifty. I love that thing.


----------



## speedie408

antbug said:


> 30d baby! Just picked up a nifty fifty. I love that thing.


Gotcha Ant! #009


----------



## plantbrain

MKII 5D
D1S
G11
More darn L lens and speedlights than I know what to do with.

Point and shoot used for tank pics.


----------



## zachary908

plantbrain said:


> MKII 5D
> D1S
> G11
> More darn L lens and speedlights than I know what to do with.
> 
> Point and shoot used for tank pics.


I know what you can do with them, Tom.. Send them to me!! :hihi:


----------



## speedie408

plantbrain said:


> MKII 5D
> D1S
> G11
> More darn L lens and speedlights than I know what to do with.
> 
> Point and shoot used for tank pics.


Oh look! Tom want's in too! Welcome aboard my friend! :hihi: NIKON just LOST. 

#010


----------



## Eden Marel

antbug said:


> 30d baby! Just picked up a nifty fifty. I love that thing.


I'm getting a 50mm soon, my uncle is sending me his 50mm mk1. I hope it is in good condition, :hihi:


----------



## salmon

speedie408 said:


> NIKON just LOST.


lol guess i really am "rebel", no pun haha, was gonna buy a nikonD90 before my opportunity came for the canon came along....and couldn't be happier, this thing is amazing for entry level dslr.

being the cannon pimp thread, anyone got any pointers for aqua pics? with a 18-55mm lens that is...got some nice ones so far, but still learning the manual settings.....good fun, great new hobby!


----------



## TickleMyElmo

I'm perfectly fine with being the only Nikon club member :tongue:

Besides, Canon is cheaper and produces more cameras than Nikon, so of course there will be more Canon owners :icon_smil

Oh, and you actually have to be a professional to get into NPS (Nikon Professional Services), none of that lame point garbage :icon_wink

But seriously, all the major camera makers are good. I'll go make a Nikon Pimp club, although it'll probably have like 2 members including myself haha....


----------



## speedie408

TickleMyElmo said:


> I'm perfectly fine with being the only Nikon club member :tongue:
> 
> Besides, Canon is cheaper and produces more cameras than Nikon, so of course there will be more Canon owners :icon_smil
> 
> Oh, and you actually have to be a professional to get into NPS (Nikon Professional Services), none of that lame point garbage :icon_wink
> 
> But seriously, all the major camera makers are good. I'll go make a Nikon Pimp club, although it'll probably have like 2 members including myself haha....


I'm just playing bro. No hard feelings :wink:. 

We still love Nikon... you didn't see the video I posted? :hihi:


----------



## SkyGrl

ill join you Elmo! nikon pimp # 2 


PPFFTTTTTT canon...

Amy


----------



## jkan0228

Am I the only Fuji club member? :hihi: totally getting a canon in the future... Even if it's a cheap one.


----------



## TickleMyElmo

SkyGrl said:


> ill join you Elmo! nikon pimp # 2
> 
> 
> PPFFTTTTTT canon...
> 
> Amy


Sweet, make sure you post in the new Nikon thread and claim your membership number!


----------



## speedie408

Nikonians are always so sensitive :tongue:


----------



## Da Plant Man

jkan0228 said:


> Am I the only Fuji club member? :hihi: totally getting a canon in the future... Even if it's a cheap one.


I have a fujifilm! We are not alone! However, my camera sucks and I don't want to be proud of owning one. :hihi:


----------



## speedie408

We'll gladly accept Fuji users only if you elect to upgrade to a Canon later down the road.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

This and the Nikon thread is halarious. You guys need one of those decals on your rear window with Calvin peeing on the other brand....like the Ford and Chevy guys....


----------



## antbug

What happens if you own a Nikon too?


----------



## speedie408

antbug said:


> What happens if you own a Nikon too?


We'll gladly accept you into the Canon Family still. As long as you got love for Canon, we love you! :hihi:


----------



## salmon

antbug said:


> What happens if you own a Nikon too?






speedie408 said:


> We'll gladly accept you into the Canon Family still. As long as you got love for Canon, we love you! :hihi:


I dunno speedie....I sense a potential infiltration from that wanna be Nikon club going on :hihi::hihi::hihi:


----------



## bereninga

Add me as #11 please! Canon T3i w/ 50mm lens! Just got it for Christmas.


----------



## speedie408

salmon said:


> I dunno speedie....I sense a potential infiltration from that wanna be Nikon club going on :hihi::hihi::hihi:


The way I see it is, if we don't embrace the stragglers, they WILL. Plus we don't discriminate. I was only joking but as you can see, Nikonians are super sensitive :flick:.  Nikonians can hate us all they want, we'll just shower them with LOVE! :tongue: They're only mad cause they know we're better LMAO! :hihi:


----------



## antbug

Stragglers? Who you callin' a straggler? :icon_twis


----------



## mistergreen

I'm going to start my own Polaroid club.


----------



## radioman

Count me in.


----------



## speedie408

antbug said:


> Stragglers? Who you callin' a straggler? :icon_twis


haha either that, or you can call yourself a "Canikonite" lol.



mistergreen said:


> I'm going to start my own Polaroid club.


That's OG! :hihi:



radioman said:


> Count me in.


Gotcha!


----------



## zachary908

SkyGrl said:


> ill join you Elmo! nikon pimp # 2
> 
> 
> PPFFTTTTTT canon...
> 
> Amy


NOOOO!!! Amy, how could you.


----------



## Eden Marel

#6 reporting in for daily attendance!!


----------



## SkyGrl

zachary908 said:


> NOOOO!!! Amy, how could you.


:wink: oh zach getting sucked into the evil vortex of the canon fad... tsk tsk!

Amy


----------



## Eden Marel

My uncle sent me their old 50mm 1.8 Mark 1, but too bad it doesn't work.


----------



## plantbrain

Ah crap, you mean I have to list my Nikons also?

An old F2AS
D3...........

ah hell...........

Too many.


----------



## Nubster

I had a Canon P&S once. I shot that thing into the dirt. It was my first decent camera and it did a fine job. I shoot Nikon now but have no hate towards Canon. Of course it can be fun to pick once in awhile but it's all in fun. As far as I am concerned, both makers are just as good as the other and besides, it's not the camera but the person behind it.


----------



## speedie408

Nubster said:


> I had a Canon P&S once. I shot that thing into the dirt. It was my first decent camera and it did a fine job. I shoot Nikon now but have no hate towards Canon. Of course it can be fun to pick once in awhile but it's all in fun. As far as I am concerned, both makers are just as good as the other and besides, it's not the camera but the person behind it.


Spoken like a true photographer. Good man! :thumbsup: 

I couldn't disagree with you Nubster.

Although I do have to say... after peeping inside the "Nikon" thread, Canonites are much more civilized  tee hee.


----------



## NatureGrafix

I went from a 10D to a 30D... and now shooting a 7D (still have the 30D as a backup). Add me to the list, please!


----------



## speedie408

NatureGrafix said:


> I went from a 10D to a 30D... and now shooting a 7D (still have the 30D as a backup). Add me to the list, please!


Gotcha at #013


----------



## kubalik

Shooting T1i Rebel now , waiting for 5d mark III to come out , if the price is right i may upgrade , if it isnt right i will upgrade to 5d mark II . Add me to the list too. Thx.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Hey guys. The party starts... Now  

Got my T2i today :hihi:. Got it instead of the T3i because it was out of stock and the T2i had a better deal on the camera/lens anyway. So what number am I?


----------



## speedie408

kubalik said:


> Shooting T1i Rebel now , waiting for 5d mark III to come out , if the price is right i may upgrade , if it isnt right i will upgrade to 5d mark II . Add me to the list too. Thx.


*#014*



Geniusdudekiran said:


> Hey guys. The party starts... Now
> 
> Got my T2i today :hihi:. Got it instead of the T3i because it was out of stock and the T2i had a better deal on the camera/lens anyway. So what number am I?


*#015 *

WE ARE GROWING!!! :biggrin:

Don't be afraid to post up pics guys! Show off what you got!!


----------



## zachary908

Took this one last night, bro! I think it turned out pretty well.  Not sure why she looks a little blue in this picture.. but it looks neat! :biggrin:


----------



## zachary908

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Hey guys. The party starts... Now
> 
> Got my T2i today :hihi:. Got it instead of the T3i because it was out of stock and the T2i had a better deal on the camera/lens anyway. So what number am I?


Nice, Kiran! That's the same camera I have.  You can get some pretty good shots with it. I'm wanting to get a macro lens soon so I can really get some nice shots. Tax time is here, so I might pull the trigger on one soon...


----------



## Eden Marel

http://razzi.me/somnium


----------



## GraphicGr8s

zachary908 said:


> Nice, Kiran! That's the same camera I have.  *You can get some pretty good shots with it.* I'm wanting to get a macro lens soon so I can really get some nice shots. Tax time is here, so I might pull the trigger on one soon...


You mean it has nothing to do with the person pressing the button?


----------



## zachary908

GraphicGr8s said:


> You mean it has nothing to do with the person pressing the button?


Uh... when did I say that, dude? I simply implied it's a pretty decent camera. While it's certainly not super high end it's a good starting point.

The biggest part of photography is the person behind the camera (Again never said it wasn't) The camera just gives you a push in the right direction. roud:

How's your camera club going? :tongue:


----------



## speedie408

NIOCE SHOTS!! Both of you ^^


----------



## Bettatail

I am in, the #15

Canon EOS Kiss X4,


----------



## driftwoodhunter

I'll grab # 16, but I don't know how to add it to the first post list!


----------



## driftwoodhunter

*I love my 50D...*

50D - old by today's standards, but I love it.


----------



## GraphicGr8s

I love that cat shot. The lighting is super interesting.


----------



## driftwoodhunter

Thanks! She was sitting in a plastic 18 gallon tub and was backlit by the open front door. The grey tub bounced neutral light back into her face, that's why I got lucky on the metering - lol

hmmm...I hit save when editing my sig, but it isn't showing up. Is there a delay for it to update or did I do it wrong?


----------



## tetra73

Is funny...this is an aquarium message board and we have users listing their camera equipment under their signatures... I shall refrain from doing that since I don't even do that on a Canon camera message board. 

Oh, this is what I have:
5dmarkII
1dmarkIII
24-70L f2.8
70-200L f2.8 IS markII
Carl Zeiss 21mm ZE
Voigtlander 40mm f2
Sigma 50mm f1.4
Speedlite 580exII
Speedlite 430ex


----------



## GraphicGr8s

tetra73 said:


> Is funny...this is an aquarium message board and we have users listing their camera equipment under their signatures... I shall refrain from doing that since I don't even do that on a Canon camera message board.
> 
> Oh, this is what I have:
> 5dmarkII
> 1dmarkIII
> 24-70L f2.8
> 70-200L f2.8 IS markII
> Carl Zeiss 21mm ZE
> Voigtlander 40mm f2
> Sigma 50mm f1.4
> Speedlite 580exII
> Speedlite 430ex


And I don't on the forums I am on either. Would take way too much bandwidth 

Three good photog forums. 
1. Pentax Forums.
2. Photozo
3. Friendly Photozone.
The first is obviously Pentax based yet I asked to be removed from there. The second and third forums have people who shoot a myriad of camera systems. Knowledgeable people on all three. 

On PF and Friendly I am GraphicGr8s. Photozo sees me as JavaJoe.


----------



## speedie408

Bettatail and driftwoodhunter,

Got you guys logged in the OP! Check your numbers cause you guys listed the wrong numbers.


----------



## Nubster

GraphicGr8s said:


> And I don't on the forums I am on either. Would take way too much bandwidth
> 
> Three good photog forums.
> 1. Pentax Forums.
> 2. Photozo
> 3. Friendly Photozone.
> The first is obviously Pentax based yet I asked to be removed from there. The second and third forums have people who shoot a myriad of camera systems. Knowledgeable people on all three.
> 
> On PF and Friendly I am GraphicGr8s. Photozo sees me as JavaJoe.


Photozo is a good place. I am a member there...have been for several years.


----------



## GraphicGr8s

Nubster said:


> Photozo is a good place. I am a member there...have been for several years.


What's your user name?


----------



## Nubster

cashton...been on there since 2007. Just don't post much.


----------



## robbowal

mistergreen said:


> I'm going to start my own Polaroid club.


You will no doubt be the Coolest people out there then.

Not many of the young ones will appreciate that im sure


----------



## Eden Marel

So I'm gonna send in my 50mm 1.8 mk1 to California, since the aperture blades are stuck..... how do I go about with buying insurance when I mail this? I didn't buy it and it's a discontinued product so I don't know the value, but it would really really suck if it got lost or whatever in the mail!


----------



## mordalphus

Wait a second, how did me and tetra get the same number? lol


----------



## speedie408

Darn... I've never been good with my numbers. FIXED! Now go fix your numbers folks! lol


----------



## mordalphus

LOL, it's alright, we can share #4, I'm not shy, tetra


----------



## mistergreen

robbowal said:


> You will no doubt be the Coolest people out there then.
> 
> Not many of the young ones will appreciate that im sure


You'd be surprised. The kids are into polaroids. These were made by my friend/student. They were made with old polaroid films. The colors are pretty amazing.


----------



## driftwoodhunter

Thanks, speedie!


----------



## robbowal

mistergreen said:


> You'd be surprised. The kids are into polaroids. These were made by my friend/student. They were made with old polaroid films. The colors are pretty amazing.


 oops you missed the humor when i said coolest i was referring to the fanning of the exposure to get it to develop faster.
but yes that medium is definitly an art form. it was nice to see it rescued for obscurity not so long ago.


----------



## D3monic

Hi can I be in your pimpin club? I rock a Canon T2i and a canon 100mm f/2.8 macro.


----------



## speedie408

D3monic said:


> Hi can I be in your pimpin club? I rock a Canon T2i and a canon 100mm f/2.8 macro.


I have to get into dart frogs one of these days... They're always a treat to see in photographs. 

You've been entered! #019


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> I have to get into dart frogs one of these days... They're always a treat to see in photographs.
> 
> You've been entered! #019


Nick, when I get a macro lens I will get you PLENTY of dart frog shots.. we've got 40+ at work right now.


----------



## Eden Marel

Oh okay I'm luck #7 or double o 7 now, instead of devil #6. I'm okay with that.


----------



## Eden Marel




----------



## speedie408

Here's a straight forward read for those of you who are barely getting into aquarium photography. It's just the basics but is essential to know. Check it out.

http://www.light-and-shadow.com/articles/aquarium/aquarium1.html


----------



## NyteBlade

Can I claim #20?
Have a complimentry photo!

(I'm getting better, I swear.)

It was shot with a Canon T2i with a EF-S 55-250mm! 
Maybe I'll buy a macro lens one day with the tax return...those 100mm macro f/2.8's are S-E-X-Y. (especially with IS)


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

No macro lens. Inverted 55-250mm :hihi:. Shutter speed a little over the top though


----------



## driftwoodhunter

NyteBlade, that's a great shot! What kind of fish is that? It's very cool looking.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

How close were you to the fish? What mode, settings, etc? I can't figure it out. Same camera, same lens, but to take a picture like that I have to be ~4 ft away.



NyteBlade said:


> Can I claim #20?
> Have a complimentry photo!
> 
> (I'm getting better, I swear.)
> 
> It was shot with a Canon T2i with a EF-S 55-250mm!
> Maybe I'll buy a macro lens one day with the tax return...those 100mm macro f/2.8's are S-E-X-Y. (especially with IS)


----------



## speedie408

NyteBlade said:


> Can I claim #20?


Welcome to the ELITE club! :hihi:


----------



## zachary908

Kiran, you are using your zoom, right?  Also are you using Auto focus? If you are switch to manual.


----------



## NyteBlade

Geniusdudekiran said:


> How close were you to the fish? What mode, settings, etc? I can't figure it out. Same camera, same lens, but to take a picture like that I have to be ~4 ft away.


I probably was ~4 feet away like you said...
What I do is just stand far enough away so I can still get a crisp focus, then zoom in with the telephoto so you get a nice tight zoom like so on the fish. So essentially you're just using a standing back and using a telephoto to zoom in on your fish tank. Seems a bit counter-intuitive, but it works fairly well! Macro lens shots are more impressive, but the price makes me cry inside..
The exact settings where:
EF-S 55-250mm
171mm @ f/5.6
ISO3200 (my basement is dark  )



It's actually a green swordtail..that's blueish


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Yeah, I am. I wasn't talking about the stock lens but the 55-250mm telephoto. Anyway, my best shot to date with this camera:



Taken with said lens (albeit reversed/inverted :hihi


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Cool... It's just hard to hold that lens still, it's so front-heavy. What shutter speed?



NyteBlade said:


> I probably was ~4 feet away like you said...
> What I do is just stand far enough away so I can still get a crisp focus, then zoom in with the telephoto so you get a nice tight zoom like so on the fish. So essentially you're just using a standing back and using a telephoto to zoom in on your fish tank. Seems a bit counter-intuitive, but it works fairly well! Macro lens shots are more impressive, but the price makes me cry inside..
> The exact settings where:
> EF-S 55-250mm
> 171mm @ f/5.6
> ISO3200 (my basement is dark  )
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually a green swordtail..that's blueish


----------



## NyteBlade

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Cool... It's just hard to hold that lens still, it's so front-heavy. What shutter speed?


Whoops, forgot that bit of detail, sorry. 1/250th. Ended up a tad underexposed still. I think the only reason it was that fast was because the ISO was cranked up so high.


----------



## Eden Marel

The nifty 250 is a lot lighter compared to the 100mm macro for sure though 


Wow, I just got my Cir-Pol, and it's magically! I didn't know I had to move it around at first and then I started worrying I got some bad product, but then I figured it out and the reflections magically disappears XD Gonna test drive it outside tomorrow.


----------



## NyteBlade

Eden Marel said:


> The nifty 250 is a lot lighter compared to the 100mm macro for sure though
> 
> 
> Wow, I just got my Cir-Pol, and it's magically! I didn't know I had to move it around at first and then I started worrying I got some bad product, but then I figured it out and the reflections magically disappears XD Gonna test drive it outside tomorrow.


Wait, you can move a circular polarizer around? :icon_eek:


----------



## Eden Marel

Yup you twist the movable part left/right until the reflection is minimal or completely gone. I just put it on and expected reflections to disappear instantly, but there is some twisting involved, make sure you aren't actually unscrewing the filter though xD


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Today's work:











(Critiquing Required :hihi

Specifically, I need to know how I can prevent the washed-out colors/two-dimensional pastel look from happening...


----------



## Kworker

#021 for me, bought for the gf but I use it more :tongue:


----------



## salmon

#009 checking in! lol.

actually hoping for advice for uploading/resizing pics to here be it photobucket or whatever......the quality degradation when resizing is horrifying :eek5: I dont have photobucket premium/pro yet. I tossed a couple pics on my journal but they are almost embarassing for dslr pics :icon_frow


----------



## salmon

btw nice work Kiran! and everyone for that matter!roud:


----------



## zachary908

salmon said:


> #009 checking in! lol.
> 
> actually hoping for advice for uploading/resizing pics to here be it photobucket or whatever......the quality degradation when resizing is horrifying :eek5: I dont have photobucket premium/pro yet. I tossed a couple pics on my journal but they are almost embarassing for dslr pics :icon_frow



If I remember correctly Nick (Speedie 408) Uses Fotki.. I think his pictures speak for themselves.


----------



## speedie408

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Today's work:
> (Critiquing Required :hihi
> 
> Specifically, I need to know how I can prevent the washed-out colors/two-dimensional pastel look from happening...


Once you get an off shoe flash, you'll see that the lighting will become much more natural looking when it's coming from the top instead of the front. Overall, pics aren't bad at all. Quality is good, just need better lighting. 



Kworker said:


> #021 for me, bought for the gf but I use it more :tongue:


Gotcha!



salmon said:


> #009 checking in! lol.
> 
> actually hoping for advice for uploading/resizing pics to here be it photobucket or whatever......the quality degradation when resizing is horrifying :eek5: I dont have photobucket premium/pro yet. I tossed a couple pics on my journal but they are almost embarassing for dslr pics :icon_frow


Zach is correct. Don't bother paying for Photobucket Pro or Flickr. Fotki beats them both when it comes down to IQ (FREE). All my pics remain unaltered, after I load them onto Fotki. Not so much for the other two hosts.


----------



## Alaizabelle

I'll join, I've been a loyal Cannon fangirl my whole life


----------



## alistairw

Can i join ? Have recently treated myself to a Canon EOS 550D. It has the standard 18-55 lens but i am saving up for the 18-200 IS lens. I have a remote control, tripod and 32gb SDHC HD card and once i have saved for the new lens i will look at getting a flash. What a difference in picture quality compared to my old Fujifilm SD8000f superzoom camera


----------



## GraphicGr8s

alistairw said:


> Can i join ? Have recently treated myself to a Canon EOS 550D. It has the standard 18-55 lens but i am saving up for the 18-200 IS lens. I have a remote control, tripod and 32gb SDHC HD card and once i have saved for the new lens i will look at getting a flash. What a difference in picture quality compared to my old Fujifilm SD8000f superzoom camera


3 tips I can give you.

1. The kit lens you have isn't all that bad. Learn to use it before you spend the money on the second lens. 18-55 isn't all that bad of a range and with careful, thought out shooting you won't miss the IS. get the flash first.

2. You are better off with smaller (no more than 4-8 gig) cards. Why? when it fails you wont lose as many shots. And it does happen.

3. Learned this one from Scott Kelby. Never fill up a card to the last picture.


----------



## alistairw

GraphicGr8s said:


> 3 tips I can give you.
> 
> 1. The kit lens you have isn't all that bad. Learn to use it before you spend the money on the second lens. 18-55 isn't all that bad of a range and with careful, thought out shooting you won't miss the IS. get the flash first.
> 
> 2. You are better off with smaller (no more than 4-8 gig) cards. Why? when it fails you wont lose as many shots. And it does happen.
> 
> 3. Learned this one from Scott Kelby. Never fill up a card to the last picture.


Hello GraphicGr8s. Thanks for the tips. The 18-55 lens i have does have AF/MF and IS and isn't a bad lens. I would like at some point like to upgrade it though and the 18-200 does get very good reviews and it falls into the budget i am willing to put aside. I do have a 16gb SDHC HD 30 mps card that came with the camera as well as a 2gb standard SDHC from my old camera. The reason that i went for the 32gb was purely for HD Movies (got a baby due in April). Plus Amazon are doing them half price ! Is there a flashgun that you would recommend ? Jessops are doing the Canon Speedlite 320EX with LED for £195 online offer. 
I am hopefully going to be setting up my planted tank this weekend and plan on keeping a photo diary of the intial set up and progress. I am thinking about doing time lapse project with the tank too and hopefully over 5 months take enough pictures to produce a 30-45 second movie clip of the tank growing. I reckon if i do around 100-150 shots each weekend over the 5 month period i should have enough to run it at 25 fps to give a decent time lapse clip.

Alistair


----------



## GraphicGr8s

alistairw said:


> Hello GraphicGr8s. Thanks for the tips. The 18-55 lens i have does have AF/MF and IS and isn't a bad lens. I would like at some point like to upgrade it though and the 18-200 does get very good reviews and it falls into the budget i am willing to put aside. I do have a 16gb SDHC HD 30 mps card that came with the camera as well as a 2gb standard SDHC from my old camera. The reason that i went for the 32gb was purely for HD Movies (got a baby due in April). Plus Amazon are doing them half price ! Is there a flashgun that you would recommend ? Jessops are doing the Canon Speedlite 320EX with LED for £195 online offer.
> I am hopefully going to be setting up my planted tank this weekend and plan on keeping a photo diary of the intial set up and progress. I am thinking about doing time lapse project with the tank too and hopefully over 5 months take enough pictures to produce a 30-45 second movie clip of the tank growing. I reckon if i do around 100-150 shots each weekend over the 5 month period i should have enough to run it at 25 fps to give a decent time lapse clip.
> 
> Alistair


I really can't recommend a flash for you simply because I don't shoot Canon or Nikon. I've got 6 flash units and all but one is a Pentax. And the one that isn't a Pentax is a Vivitar 285HV. I use that one only because I know the firing voltage won't fry my camera. I never shoot flash in any auto mode so all of my units are used full manual. My go to flash is always a handle mount simply because it' so bloody powerful. 

As for the cards. I don't shoot much video so I can't really relate. I have a separate video camera and even there I still use only an 8 gig. For still I use at max 8 gig cards and prefer 4 if I am doing an actual shoot. And I don't let any of them max out.

I would still get a good flash unit before the lens. 

I understand about wanting it though. There are still many Pentax Limited lenses I want to own. Just seems my avatar is sucking the camera money up. That's ok. Wouldn't trade my best model for anything.


----------



## D3monic

Ive never really been a fan of using a flash but I guess thats just me. I know when taking pictures of coral it makes them look drab and ugly brown because the cells in the coral reflect the light back that way. Unless taking a picture of human subjects I almost never use it.


----------



## speedie408

Nice shots D3monic.

I use to shoot exactly like you bro. I was a die hard advocate of high ISO, wide open aperture, style shooting. It left much more room to grow and explore that I was totally unaware of ---> FLASH Photography!  I'm talking about remotely triggered flash here, not onboard flash.

With more light, you're able to clamp down the aperture to widen the DoF, making your entire subject in-focus. You also get much higher IQ because instead of shooting at ISO 1600, you're now shooting at ISO 100-200 max. Don't get me wrong though, I think your pics are LEGIT. I'm just saying you could try a different shooting technique that'll make your frogs "POP". 

That last action shot you posted would've been SICK if the entire frog was in the focus range.


----------



## D3monic

Yea, I only got the one shot off before he hopped away. pics taken with 100mm macro of subjects around thumbnail size. Usually my default shooting mode for the tanks is Iso 400-800. Flash is on the list of things to buy. I have a ring light but almost never use it. LOVE the video feature of the newer canons but gets a bit choppy if you are moving around. 

http://youtu.be/CS0nKs4wh78?hd=1

http://youtu.be/GKiShWFEpuc?hd=1


----------



## GraphicGr8s

D3monic said:


> Ive never really been a fan of using a flash but I guess thats just me. I know when taking pictures of coral it makes them look drab and ugly brown because the cells in the coral reflect the light back that way. Unless taking a picture of human subjects I almost never use it.


Flash when used correctly can be helpful. The thing to realize is that it's not always used full out. Sometimes it's great at 1/8 power just as a good fill light. Use it a lot actually outdoors to get light in on faces or to overcome the dappled light from tree leaves. Just 2 examples. And a reflector isn't always available or the light is in the wrong direction to be of value. When used correctly you'd be hard pressed to know it was used at all.


----------



## salmon

was trying out the camera today and had a chance at 3 baldy's chasing another with a fish. talk about hard to photograph, they were flying! :hihi: only posting the one (last pic, keeping the nice couple until i figure out watermarking) and it's not great but still a cool shot. tree branches definately didnt help and only the one eagle is partially in focus. really liking this camera though!

also trying out fotki for uploads. awesome upload site, quality still isn't coming through and it's probably something im doing wrong :icon_redf





































any pointers welcomed for this newb!


----------



## ZID ZULANDER

You don't need to water mark pictures to my knowledge unless you want to. I got a program on line I think it was $29.00 works great.


----------



## fishykid1

COUNT ME INTO CANON PIMP #022!!!!!

Got my Canon 40D (yeah it's 2 years old) today! 

Canon 40D 
Canon 18-55mm f4.0-5.6
Sigma 28-200 f3.5-5.6
4 batteries - 2 new

Battery grip 

400$ for everything including a 16G card and 2GB card - He had all of the original boxing, even the plastic that the lenses, camera and batteries were shipped in - took great care of it - Decent deal?

I'll be taking mostly outdoors except for my aquarium and I'm looking for a Canon 50mm 1.8 for my aquarium shots, any suggestions on to where I should buy it?


----------



## speedie408

D3monic said:


> Yea, I only got the one shot off before he hopped away. pics taken with 100mm macro of subjects around thumbnail size. Usually my default shooting mode for the tanks is Iso 400-800. Flash is on the list of things to buy. I have a ring light but almost never use it. LOVE the video feature of the newer canons but gets a bit choppy if you are moving around.


Ring lights are good for close up people videos or non aquatic macros. Video is awesome on Canon... Something that I really like about my camera. 

What program are you using to edit your videos? They look great.



salmon said:


> was trying out the camera today and had a chance at 3 baldy's chasing another with a fish. talk about hard to photograph, they were flying! :hihi: only posting the one (last pic, keeping the nice couple until i figure out watermarking) and it's not great but still a cool shot. tree branches definately didnt help and only the one eagle is partially in focus. really liking this camera though!
> 
> also trying out fotki for uploads. awesome upload site, quality still isn't coming through and it's probably something im doing wrong :icon_redf
> 
> any pointers welcomed for this newb!


Are you resizing your pix before loading them onto fotki? For web posting, I resize my shots at 1113x750. When you upload to fotki, make sure to select the option to disable auto resize. IQ will be the same if this is done correctly. 



fishykid1 said:


> COUNT ME INTO CANON PIMP #022!!!!!
> 
> Got my Canon 40D (yeah it's 2 years old) today!
> 
> Canon 40D
> Canon 18-55mm f4.0-5.6
> Sigma 28-200 f3.5-5.6
> 4 batteries - 2 new
> 
> Battery grip
> 
> 400$ for everything including a 16G card and 2GB card - He had all of the original boxing, even the plastic that the lenses, camera and batteries were shipped in - took great care of it - Decent deal?
> 
> I'll be taking mostly outdoors except for my aquarium and I'm looking for a Canon 50mm 1.8 for my aquarium shots, any suggestions on to where I should buy it?


Nice pickup! The 40D is a solid body. I owned one before I upgraded to the 60D. 

You won't be able to take macro shots with any of those lenses but for regular shots, they're all more than capable. The 50mm f/1.8 is an awesome little lense. I'd get it at B&H Photo, unless you can find it on CL locally. For regular tank shots, it works very well.

btw - gotcha down for #022


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Nick, what do you think about this for shrimp macros? http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00006I53V...ag=slickdeals00f-20&adid=0J7JXC8HH60WKJ2H0X6Q


----------



## speedie408

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Nick, what do you think about this for shrimp macros? http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00006I53V...ag=slickdeals00f-20&adid=0J7JXC8HH60WKJ2H0X6Q


Not the best Canon macro lense but it's a good lense for the price. It's not 1:1 like the 100mm but it's a sharp lense that's more than capable of capturing quality macro shots. Take a look here for some reviews: http://www.fredmiranda.com/reviews/showproduct.php?product=45&sort=7&cat=2&page=3


----------



## fishykid1

speedie408 said:


> Nice pickup! The 40D is a solid body. I owned one before I upgraded to the 60D.
> 
> You won't be able to take macro shots with any of those lenses but for regular shots, they're all more than capable. The 50mm f/1.8 is an awesome little lense. I'd get it at B&H Photo, unless you can find it on CL locally. For regular tank shots, it works very well.
> 
> btw - gotcha down for #022


Thanks! I'm coming from my parents Canon sx20i which never would focus well or do well in low light. So far I'm enjoying it except for I don't really have any low light ability because the lowest aperture lens is 3.6, next pay check that will change


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

speedie408 said:


> Not the best Canon macro lense but it's a good lense for the price. It's not 1:1 like the 100mm but it's a sharp lense that's more than capable of capturing quality macro shots. Take a look here for some reviews: http://www.fredmiranda.com/reviews/showproduct.php?product=45&sort=7&cat=2&page=3


Cool. I'm really just looking for A.) sharper, crisper macros than my 18-55 kit lens, and B.) not as hard/not harder to get nice macros than said kit lens. And cost effective. Lol


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

D3monic said:


>


I absolutely love this picture. It's probably one of the best I've ever seen. It's just the perfect combination of high quality, dramatic lighting, and humor. Do frogs do that often?


----------



## D3monic

Geniusdudekiran said:


> I absolutely love this picture. It's probably one of the best I've ever seen. It's just the perfect combination of high quality, dramatic lighting, and humor. Do frogs do that often?


First and only time I had seen one lounging like that. He was chilling watching two other frogs down below him. Thanks for the compliments. I accidently deleted the original full size photo. Used to be my favorite wallpaper.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Haha. Well it's a super super photo!


----------



## Kai808

I have some Canons. Cool #23. Now if only I had a decent tank to show. Anyone with the 100mm macro use Auto focus? I usually have problems and switch to manual.


----------



## alistairw

can i be #024


----------



## D3monic

Kai808 said:


> I have some Canons. Cool #23. Now if only I had a decent tank to show. Anyone with the 100mm macro use Auto focus? I usually have problems and switch to manual.


The AF is virtually useless. 

I do cheat and also use my macro as a zoom lens. 

taken from like 800' away


----------



## fishykid1

So everyone, I just was messing around with the sigma 28-200mm 3.5-5.6 lens last night and today. I just incurred a HUGE learning curve with the new body. 

Anyone want to chime some advice at me? On the tomato and tomato I did autofocus. My mom was cutting up some tomato for a salsa and the banana's were just sitting on the counter...

Stump image details
f/6.3
1/500
ISO 200
90mm focal length











Tomato
Aperture: f/6.3
Shutter: 1/15
ISO – 100
Focal length 90mm
Onboard flash: -2  This lens isn’t the best for low light.

Focused near the bottom middle of picture.












Banana
f/6.3
1/15
ISO -100
132mm focal length


----------



## alistairw

This is Frodo my 5 year old fantail taken with the 550D









f5.7
1/100
iso 1600
focal length 55mm

And my oranda Pippin same settings









Alistair


----------



## speedie408

Kai808 said:


> I have some Canons. Cool #23. .


Done



alistairw said:


> can i be #024


and Done!


----------



## Kai808

D3monic said:


> The AF is virtually useless.
> 
> I do cheat and also use my macro as a zoom lens.
> 
> taken from like 800' away


Cool Pics! Thanks for the confirmation on the focus/hunting issue. What model are you using?


----------



## D3monic

http://www.adorama.com/CA10028AFNK....ping Site&utm_campaign=Other&utm_source=gbase

Price has come way down since I bought mine. Probably because of the model with image stabilization.


----------



## speedie408

Kai808 said:


> I have some Canons. Cool #23. Now if only I had a decent tank to show. Anyone with the 100mm macro use Auto focus? I usually have problems and switch to manual.


Different strokes for different folks .

I use strictly AF and it works flawlessly 99% of the time. The 1% that sucks for me is in super low light conditions it does hunt. You wanna make sure you select a single AF point in your view finder and use that point only when shooting.


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> Different strokes for different folks .
> 
> I use strictly AF and it works flawlessly 99% of the time. The 1% that sucks for me is in super low light conditions it does hunt. You wanna make sure you select a single AF point in your view finder and use that point only when shooting.


I always wondered how you use your kungfu panda moves and focus at the same time.. now it makes since, I had no Idea you used AF! I'll have to try that out once I get a flash and macro.


----------



## speedie408

zachary908 said:


> I always wondered how you use your kungfu panda moves and focus at the same time.. now it makes since, I had no Idea you used AF! I'll have to try that out once I get a flash and macro.


LOL :hihi:


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> LOL :hihi:


I seriously spent a good 15 minutes wondering how you did it.. I had came to the conclusion that you were magic... or had three arms. :hihi:


----------



## Eden Marel

Anybody have any suggestions for me? 

I need to take pictures that represent "enhancing reality". I am not very artistic person, and when it comes to doing things for a theme I really suck at it. It's due in a couple weeks, but I need to have a minimum of 100 pictures that go together and represent "enhancing reality".


----------



## robbowal

alistairw said:


> Hello GraphicGr8s. Thanks for the tips. The 18-55 lens i have does have AF/MF and IS and isn't a bad lens. I would like at some point like to upgrade it though and the 18-200 does get very good reviews and it falls into the budget i am willing to put aside. I do have a 16gb SDHC HD 30 mps card that came with the camera as well as a 2gb standard SDHC from my old camera. The reason that i went for the 32gb was purely for HD Movies (got a baby due in April). Plus Amazon are doing them half price ! Is there a flashgun that you would recommend ? Jessops are doing the Canon Speedlite 320EX with LED for £195 online offer.
> I am hopefully going to be setting up my planted tank this weekend and plan on keeping a photo diary of the intial set up and progress. I am thinking about doing time lapse project with the tank too and hopefully over 5 months take enough pictures to produce a 30-45 second movie clip of the tank growing. I reckon if i do around 100-150 shots each weekend over the 5 month period i should have enough to run it at 25 fps to give a decent time lapse clip.
> 
> Alistair


Hi Alistair
I assume you are in the UK as you mention Jessops. For a flash or lens try out MPB photographic (they deal in used canon and nikon gear) very very good service from them and good prices as well. Also check out the for sale section in any of the photographic mags you will normally find a good deal there as well.
Oh by the way congrats on the imminent arrival.


----------



## TickleMyElmo

Dear Canonites,...

I have assembled my army of Nikonians, and while you may have laughed at the formation of our Nikon club and thought of us as a lesser opponent, we now outnumber your Canon kind....

PREPARE FOR UTTER DESTRUCTION! 



:icon_wink Kidding of course


----------



## salmon

TickleMyElmo said:


> Dear Canonites,...
> 
> I have assembled my army of Nikonians, and while you may have laughed at the formation of our Nikon club and thought of us as a lesser opponent, we now outnumber your Canon kind....
> 
> PREPARE FOR UTTER DESTRUCTION!
> 
> 
> 
> :icon_wink Kidding of course


What the heck is a Nikon? :hihi:


----------



## speedie408

LOL 

Elmo!!! Stop clowning around and get back to the end of the line where Nikon belongs :tongue: muahahahaha


----------



## fishykid1

speedie408 said:


> LOL
> 
> Elmo!!! Stop clowning around and get back to the end of the line where Nikon belongs :tongue: muahahahaha


 Sorry mates, if there was a canon and a nikon in a war, I'm pretty sure the can*n*on would win. (I know pretty lame, ha)


----------



## driftwoodhunter

TickleMyElmo said:


> Dear Canonites,...
> 
> I have assembled my army of Nikonians, and while you may have laughed at the formation of our Nikon club and thought of us as a lesser opponent, we now outnumber your Canon kind....
> 
> PREPARE FOR UTTER DESTRUCTION!
> 
> 
> 
> :icon_wink Kidding of course


Yeah, but I see how you have to wait until you out-number us to try anything. Can't handle it on even terms... ; )


----------



## boon

I have a canon 400D with an vivatar flash unit and tamron lens  

[STRIKE]I was looking at some macro lens but is confused as to what's the meaning of IS and non IS?[/STRIKE]

nevermind. I think I figured it out

thanks


----------



## Eden Marel

Image Stabilizer


----------



## speedie408

Boon,

IS stands for Image Stabilization. It helps prevent blurred images due to camera shake. IS is not completely necessary for aquarium photography IME.


----------



## boon

Thanks Eden and Nick. What's a good macro lens? Are the canon Ef 100mm 2.8 any good? Anywhere from $400-500.


----------



## speedie408

Boon,

That's a GREAT macro lense. I use it on the regular for my shrimp shots. No need for the "*L*" version unless you got deep pockets to begin with .

You're price range is correct. I'd check out CL for second hand glass. Go test drive it before you purchase it. Normally folks take good care of their camera gear but always check. Not sure about Stockton but found this one here close to me http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/pho/2828789083.html


----------



## Eden Marel

Wow photography forum, I was wondering where this thread went, I was searching so hard in the Lounge!!! XD

Anyways, I thought this was interesting, photography ethics... just a topic on a person that did so editing and got fired.

http://www.kcra.com/r/30381052/detail.html


----------



## Kai808

Canon Rebates are back!

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer?pageKeyCode=53


----------



## salmon

speedie408 said:


> Are you resizing your pix before loading them onto fotki? For web posting, I resize my shots at 1113x750. When you upload to fotki, make sure to select the option to disable auto resize. IQ will be the same if this is done correctly.



I believe this is my problem. I've just been using Pic resize then uploading, but didn't see anything on Fotki r.e. disabling auto resize? 

What program do you use to resize Speedie? And thanks for the tips!

Also does it make a difference on the image size you choose on the camera itself? Or is it best to use the highest quality and go form there?


----------



## NyteBlade

boon said:


> I have a canon 400D with an vivatar flash unit and tamron lens
> 
> [STRIKE]I was looking at some macro lens but is confused as to what's the meaning of IS and non IS?[/STRIKE]
> 
> nevermind. I think I figured it out
> 
> thanks


How do you like the vivatar flash? 
The speedlites are *expensive* - it'd be nice to find a decent alternative


----------



## Eden Marel

A lot of people on POTN recommend Yongnuo flashes as alternatives also.


----------



## driftwoodhunter

Eden Marel said:


> A lot of people on POTN recommend Yongnuo flashes as alternatives also.


Love that site...


----------



## speedie408

salmon said:


> I believe this is my problem. I've just been using Pic resize then uploading, but didn't see anything on Fotki r.e. disabling auto resize?
> 
> What program do you use to resize Speedie? And thanks for the tips!
> 
> Also does it make a difference on the image size you choose on the camera itself? Or is it best to use the highest quality and go form there?


When you go to upload your pics, I like to use "Fotki Java Uploader v3.0". Once you click on this, the upload applet pops up via Java. At the bottom right of your screen, click on the "Settings" tab. Click on the "Resizing" tab and select "Keep original sizes on upload". You're now ready to upload your pics. 

As far as programs go, I use solely CS5. If you have it, I can write up a short how to for you.


----------



## mot

I recently purchased the Canon D60 and am loving it.

Lot to learn still but working hard at it and just snapping pictures of which I seem to mostly delete. Ive read a couple of books that were highly rated. Namely Understanding Exposure by Bryan Peterson and The Digital Photography Book, Vol 1 by Scott Kelby. Would be interested if anyone has anymore reading suggestions?

Also picked up Lightroom and Adobe Photoshop. Working on photos on my computer rig is quite amazing and thought yall might find this pic amusing. 

The screen is actually larger than the real tank.


----------



## greenfish

Look what the UPS guy delivered. Just like Santa for grown-ups!

Make me #25?


----------



## zachary908

Congratulations on the new camera, Greenfish!


----------



## zachary908

Bored.. here's some pictures I took on vacation a while back...
































































Not the best shots, but hey..

All were taken with the T2i and kit lens.


----------



## greenfish

zachary908 said:


> Congratulations on the new camera, Greenfish!


Thanks! Now if I can get my shrimp to smile


----------



## speedie408

greenfish said:


> Make me #25?


Done


----------



## Eden Marel

Since pimp isn't cool with some people I hereby declare myself Canon Club Agent 007.


----------



## driftwoodhunter

Oh, I definitely like that better than "pimp"!


----------



## speedie408

I'm not changing a thing until Kyle asks us to.


----------



## driftwoodhunter

That's ok for you guys, but my feminist sensibilities made me take out the "pimp" in my sig... ; )


----------



## GDP

I reckon ill join as well! Picked up a Canon EOS Rebel XTi 400D w/ 18-55mm kit lens on evilbay Should get it sometime next week. Should be interesting getting into DSLR cameras considering Ive never even really used a good point and shoot. I must admit it was really Nicks pictures that made me get it lol. Not that I expect to get anything near his level of quality but I hate using my cell phone camera.


----------



## speedie408

GDP said:


> I reckon ill join as well! Picked up a Canon EOS Rebel XTi 400D w/ 18-55mm kit lens on evilbay Should get it sometime next week. Should be interesting getting into DSLR cameras considering Ive never even really used a good point and shoot.


Welcome to the club!! You'll be Canon Pimp #026 :icon_cool:thumbsup:


----------



## Eden Marel




----------



## driftwoodhunter

Eden Marel said:


>


LOL - I love this! When I was in art school, one of our instructors made us all an "artistic licence" to carry around as a joke. We had a lot of fun there...


----------



## Nubster

That reminds me...I need to do a self portrait for my photography exhibition program.


----------



## speedie408

LMAO 

Good stuff Eden!


----------



## ktownhero

I shoot with a Canon XSi with a Sigma 17-50 OS f/2.8, nifty fifty and nifty two fifty (55-250IS). Can I be part of the pimp club? haha.


----------



## zachary908

ktownhero said:


> I shoot with a Canon XSi with a Sigma 17-50 OS f/2.8, nifty fifty and nifty two fifty (55-250IS). Can I be part of the pimp club? haha.


Welcome to the club, Ktown! You can be number Canon pimp #27. I'm sure my man Speedie will update the OP in a bit.


----------



## speedie408

ktownhero said:


> I shoot with a Canon XSi with a Sigma 17-50 OS f/2.8, nifty fifty and nifty two fifty (55-250IS). Can I be part of the pimp club? haha.


Done!


----------



## GDP

Haha this is awsome, but im so newb its not funny. My first official shots ...


----------



## wicca27

i got a new toy today cannon powershot A3300 is a huge upgrade from my minolta and alot smaller ill get some new pics later to see how it does on tanks charging batteries now


----------



## antbug

Hahahahaha

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTVfFmENgPU


----------



## Rabidgerbil

Assuming my t3i's pimp enough I'll take spot #028


----------



## speedie408

wicca27 said:


> i got a new toy today cannon powershot A3300 is a huge upgrade from my minolta and alot smaller ill get some new pics later to see how it does on tanks charging batteries now


wicca, 

Did you want #028 slot? If not, I'm going to give it to Rabidgerbil. Let me know  and congrats on the Canon powershot!



antbug said:


> Hahahahaha
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTVfFmENgPU


LOL 



Rabidgerbil said:


> Assuming my t3i's pimp enough I'll take spot #028


If wicca don't want that number it's yours. Otherwise, you'll be #029


----------



## NyteBlade

Rabidgerbil said:


> Assuming my t3i's pimp enough I'll take spot #028


Hey now, that's a pretty nice camera!


----------



## Rabidgerbil

Eh its no full frame 21 megapixel, but I get by. :hihi:

Now if I could only get some funds together for a good prime lense on my college budget..


----------



## basskitkays

Canonite here...
rebel t2i (2nd rebel... love em)


----------



## alanzhao

Proud owner of the following:

60D | 7D | 20D IR(for sale) | Speedlite 430EX II x 3 | 70-200 f4 IS | 24-70 f2.8L | 60mm 2.8 Macro | 50mm 1.8

See my works on Flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/alanzhaonys

Am I #30?


----------



## speedie408

Guys,

Check my OP for your Pimp #'s 

Alan - Great water droplet shots bro! Welcome aboard!


----------



## alanzhao

speedie408 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Check my OP for your Pimp #'s
> 
> Alan - Great water droplet shots bro! Welcome aboard!


Thanks speedie408. I am Canon Pimp Club #031. Yay!


----------



## Rabidgerbil

29 it is, now I gotta shop up something for my sig


----------



## speedie408

The 5D mkIII will be out soon!!! Very exciting!! 
http://www.dpreview.com/news/2012/03/02/Canon-5D-Mark-III


----------



## Rabidgerbil

:drool:

$3500 :icon_cry:


----------



## Eden Marel

It's too quiet in our topic!! 

Here is a uninteresting pic of fungus (I think) growing on my seed starting pellets, and a picture of my Sundew that caught a bug for dinner. Taken with my Canon PowerShot SX200IS.


----------



## driftwoodhunter

Those are excellent!


----------



## speedie408

Good stuff Eden! Keep em coming.


----------



## sunyang730

Hi everyone, 

I used to own a canon T2i but sold it last year. I really want to get a point and shoot camera for my shrimp. Anyone can recommend a model? I am tired with DSLR. LOL


----------



## jamesyu

sunyang730 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I used to own a canon T2i but sold it last year. I really want to get a point and shoot camera for my shrimp. Anyone can recommend a model? I am tired with DSLR. LOL


Canon S95 or S100, just because I own the S100 =)


----------



## Rion

Wow I've been gone for awhile and there's now a separate photography section and a cannon pimp club? I thought we canon people were scorned for our non allegiance to Nikkon, like the fight beween PC and Apple. Anyways the first camera I bought was a Canon K2 (35mm film) the year before my college switched from film to digital so I had to go out and buy a new camera body which was a Digital Rebel XT which I use now.

I guess this make me #32?


----------



## speedie408

Rion said:


> Wow I've been gone for awhile and there's now a separate photography section and a cannon pimp club? I thought we canon people were scorned for our non allegiance to Nikkon, like the fight beween PC and Apple. Anyways the first camera I bought was a Canon K2 (35mm film) the year before my college switched from film to digital so I had to go out and buy a new camera body which was a Digital Rebel XT which I use now.
> 
> I guess this make me #32?


LOL we BIG Pimpin nowadays... welcome back! 

Got you logged for Pimp #32


----------



## GraphicGr8s

Rion said:


> Wow I've been gone for awhile and there's now a separate photography section and a cannon pimp club? I thought we canon people were scorned for our *non allegiance to Nikkon*, like the fight beween PC and Apple. Anyways the first camera I bought was a Canon K2 (35mm film) the year before my college switched from film to digital so I had to go out and buy a new camera body which was a Digital Rebel XT which I use now.
> 
> I guess this make me #32?


Try not being a fanboy of either system like some of us Pentaxians here. Most of whom remain in the closet.


----------



## Little Bob

How do I get a number? Do I have to show the receipt for my Canon Rebel?


----------



## speedie408

Little Bob said:


> How do I get a number? Do I have to show the receipt for my Canon Rebel?


lol no you don't Bob. Sorry I've been slow these past few days at getting to threads. 

You can be Pimp# 33! :hihi:


----------



## herns

Got Canon power shot I bought 3-4 years ago still taking great pictures.

Am I #34? 

Love this number.


----------



## speedie408

herns said:


> Got Canon power shot I bought 3-4 years ago still taking great pictures.
> 
> Am I #34?
> 
> Love this number.


BAMM! You're now Pimp# 34!


----------



## vincent201089

I'm using a used gear. Can I join? 
Just pick me a used number. Haha. Don't like the look of Nikon. Look cheap to me.


----------



## speedie408

vincent201089 said:


> I'm using a used gear. Can I join?
> Just pick me a used number. Haha. Don't like the look of Nikon. Look cheap to me.


You can def join sir! You can be Pimp# 35!

We shouldn't bash the other brands... feelings run deep with them folks *I kid I kid* 

Canon just feels much nicer in my hands... it's all personal preference .


----------



## vincent201089

Sure. # 35. Canon is Lamborghini, Nikon is Ferrari. Pure design, how can you buy a car if you don't like a look of it.


----------



## Eden Marel




----------



## driftwoodhunter

*How about some B&W?*

Yes, it's TOO quiet here!

I've been playing around, trying to get moody b&w pics. Ok, a fern & my cat aren't moody, (well, my cat is!)
The other two are an old cabin on the Blue Ridge Parkway, and a path near my favorite creek...
I'm darkening the edges to get a vintage feel - it's pretty obvious, but I like it.


----------



## driftwoodhunter

*Springtime daffs*

And my newest daffodils - gardening might be my #1 hobby - it's what got me interested in planted tanks! lol
This is a daffodil I planted last fall for the first time, Galactic Star - it's trumpet is 4" long, and the petals are 4" across. 18" - 20" tall. I'm definitely getting more of these this year. It starts out all yellow, and as it ages the trumpets turn white.


----------



## speedie408

Those are awesome captures driftwood! Moar!


----------



## driftwoodhunter

Thanks, speedie - I don't usually post because I don't want to be a hog! lol But the Nikon people are having too much fun... ; )


----------



## driftwoodhunter

*Two more...*

My cat on a chair - the chairs are a set, a man's rocker and a woman's rocker, from the 1880's, they belonged to my mother's great-grand parents. Sadly, my other cat thought the back made a great scratching post, and now I have to cane it again! You can't see it in the pic, but the top part of the back has a tear (thanks, cat). My mother had re-caned these when I was a kid...
I thought this pic was cute because this cat is a hog, and it looks like she's praying for treats- lol
The other pic is a crop of tree reflections in a creek early last fall.


----------



## zachary908

Here's a few I took at work the other day.

Please don't flame me for the Saltwater photo. :tongue:

Coco Worm









Von Rio









Blue eyed Furcata Rainbow









Phyllobates Terribilis 'Orange'


----------



## driftwoodhunter

I wish I worked where you do - lol - LOVE the rainbow shot!

DUH! I just realized that if you click on a photo, you get the enlarged version.


----------



## zachary908

driftwoodhunter said:


> I wish I worked where you do - lol - LOVE the rainbow shot!
> 
> DUH! I just realized that if you click on a photo, you get the enlarged version.


Thanks, Driftwood! It is a pretty cool job!


----------



## zachary908

Nick, I posted some mediocre shots, now how about you post some of your magic pixie dust shots for us!


----------



## speedie408

Lol I've been coup'd up at home forever now and haven't had time to go out yet to get any decent shots worth posting. You've already seen all my old stuff. Let me see if I can find anything tonight for you 

Nice shots btw. You should work in a border on your shots to set them off properly


----------



## Aquaticz

PS owner here 
ELPH 300HS

However I can't see to get the settings right for a tank shot in total dakness.
I am not a pimp yet because I wanna see what cha got first 
Anyone care to say how to do this with this particular camera?


----------



## Eden Marel




----------



## speedie408

Aquaticz said:


> PS owner here
> ELPH 300HS
> 
> However I can't see to get the settings right for a tank shot in total dakness.
> I am not a pimp yet because I wanna see what cha got first
> Anyone care to say how to do this with this particular camera?


You can be Pimp# 36. roud:

Sorry I'm not familiar with that camera, but I'm pretty sure you have Tv, Av, and/or M (manual) modes. I could be wrong. In low lighting situations, you want to up your ISO and for starters, put the camera on Tv mode (shutter priority). Set your shutter speed to 1/40 sec. Try holding very still while you shoot the picture and see how that turns out. If it's under exposed, up your ISO. If it's over exposed, up your shutter and/or lower your ISO. Hope that made sense.

*edit* I think in those semi automatic modes, the ISO also adjusts itself automatically. I forget.


----------



## driftwoodhunter

Eden, that's a great shot - that squirrel looks positively mischievous! Excellent focus.


----------



## Hcancino

How outdated is my rebel 2000. I used to take photo on high school but I graduated 2008 so it's been a while. It just a SLR and not digital. Is it considered an antique now?


----------



## Eden Marel

driftwoodhunter said:


> Eden, that's a great shot - that squirrel looks positively mischievous! Excellent focus.


Thanks!! She does look mischievious, she did started munching away on the tree's flowers as I left.:icon_mrgr


----------



## TickleMyElmo

Ugh, I think I'm going to be sick.

My dad leaves for a business vacation to California on Thursday, and wanted a point and shoot to record the trip and scenery. We went to Best Buy and I had a Nikon picked out for him, but it wasn't in stock, so I......I recommended a Canon :confused1: I didn't want to do it, but I sure as hell wasn't going to let him get something like a _samsung _or a _fuji _or god forbid a _pentax_ *shudder*

Thank god I didnt pay for it, so I can scrub my hands clean of this one and pretend it didn't happen...it's a Canon Powershot SX260 HS.

To make myself feel better, I figured I would use it to take a picture of a real camera, and put it in it's place :icon_mrgr Got to establish the pecking order with it before it gets any ideas :hihi:......


IMG_0025 by Erick Joseph Photography, on Flickr


Nah, its actually a pretty neat little camera. I'll probably use it for tank videos and such after he gets back and doesn't need it anymore...


0EH_5041 by Erick Joseph Photography, on Flickr



Wide Angle:

0EH_5053 by Erick Joseph Photography, on Flickr



20x Optical Zoom:

0EH_5054 by Erick Joseph Photography, on Flickr




0EH_5056 by Erick Joseph Photography, on Flickr





PS: Speedie if you add me to this club, I swear to god I will travel to Cali with my father and throw your 60D into the Pacific! Besides, you can't, its not actually mine :icon_smil


----------



## speedie408

Does this mean you want to be part of the best Pimp Club in town?


----------



## TickleMyElmo

speedie408 said:


> Does this mean you want to be part of the best Pimp Club in town?


Read the last line.....and ask your 60D if it's feeling lucky!


----------



## speedie408

Nice edit lol. 

I wasn't gonna add you bro... your dad, yes. No offence


----------



## TickleMyElmo

speedie408 said:


> Nice edit lol.
> 
> I wasn't gonna add you bro... your dad, yes. No offence


LOL it was there the whole time! It was hard to see though so I spaced it down a little. 

And LOL,....if you do that I'll add your mom to the Nikon club! :red_mouth lol just kidding, its all good. I can appreciate a Canon,....at least its not a Pentax! lmao...


----------



## speedie408

Keep calling Pentax out and you'll be hearing from their ring leader soon haha. 

Here's a pic to get this thread back on track. 

OhhhH my back is aching!


----------



## Bettatail

speedie408 said:


> Keep calling Pentax out and you'll be hearing from their ring leader soon haha.
> 
> Here's a pic to get this thread back on track.
> 
> OhhhH my back is aching!


what is the F stop on this one? I couldn't see the detail of the picture.
Flash light? or the tank light only?

BTW, The M42 mount SMC 50MM 1.4 with bellow, is a good Macro combo.


----------



## speedie408

Fotki strips the EXIF data once I upload, which sucks... I know. 

I think that one was shot at f/20 or f/18


----------



## Bettatail

TickleMyElmo said:


> Read the last line.....and ask your 60D if it's feeling lucky!



Remember the 1992 Olympics.
don't remember what camera, I think it is Canon EOS1? a turning point for Canon because it is glass(L lenses). 

and the 2004 Olympics.
EOS1D. Over 70% register photographers.


----------



## Bettatail

speedie408 said:


> Fotki strips the EXIF data once I upload, which sucks... I know.
> 
> I think that one was shot at f/20 or f/18


use smaller aperture, and flash light as aid, you can increase the DOF, the shrimp and the fine leaves plant will be more crispy look.

I think I need to get back to the photography hobby, and need more practice.

Got a new flash transmitter after lost the original one for a long time, now I have one camera with four flash receivers, looks like two more flash lights needed.

and put my pentax smc lens and bellow into use.


----------



## Bettatail

http://photography-on-the.net
http://photography-on-the.net/forum/

been absent from this website for almost 2 years, need to get back and start learning taking good pictures again.
and all Canon club members welcome to check it out.


----------



## Bettatail

some pictures from Canon users, skill level much better than me.

a picture by abovelifesize, on POTN

T2i









a picture by ThreeGuysPhoto, POTN as well.

5D II


----------



## Hcancino

Hcancino said:


> How outdated is my rebel 2000. I used to take photo on high school but I graduated 2008 so it's been a while. It just a SLR and not digital. Is it considered an antique now?


Anyone? I guess it's time to get a DSLR


----------



## kuro

I want to be number 37 plz i have canon t2i but Im a complete newb with photography. I need to get me a macro lens it look so fun.


----------



## Eden Marel




----------



## manualfocus

I just wanted to chime in to ask: *What's everyone's favorite Canon lens?* 

I know this can be broken down to categories such as macro, portrait, telephoto, etc. but I just was curious which lens you cuddle with at night. I'm assuming since this is an aquarium forum, many of you might answer with the Canon 100mm macro lens. Mine's definitely the *Canon 85mm f/1.2 L*. The bokeh on this thing is butter. The focus is slow as a rock, but ehh.. see username.


----------



## D3monic

Yup mine is the canon 100mm macro. I use that lens for everything even portrait shots. Just got to be way back. 














































He should really get into modeling


----------



## sumer

Hello guys,
I too want to be a canon pimp 
I have a canon 1000D. Here are some of my bettas-

Blue Double tail male-









Yellow Butterfly Male-









Same butterfly male flaring at me 









Their Embrace-









Marble or Mr Cloud 










Hope you people give me a Canon Pimp number to add in my signature soon 
________________
Regards,
Sumer.


----------



## driftwoodhunter

What beautiful fish! The yellow butterfly male is especially striking, I've never seen that before : )


----------



## speedie408

Sorry guys! Been busy with Shrimpin. Added you guys!

*Hcancino - Canon Pimp Club #037
kuro - Canon Pimp Club #038
sumer - Canon Pimp Club #039*

Very nice shots guys!!! Keep em coming!


----------



## NyteBlade

Big shrimpin' 

I never knew you could shoot portraits like that with a macro lens! Cool stuff.


----------



## speedie408

haha Everyone and their mom's are shrimpin now so, it aint easy. lol

If you guys like shooting portraits, I highly reccomend the Canon 135mm f/2.0*L* USM. Probably THE BEST portrait lense you can own for a Canon.


----------



## fairgate

Can I join? My brother has borrowed my 30D and all(!) my lenses. Can't wait to get it back a start shooting my new shrimp tank.


----------



## Eden Marel

Anybody use/have these lens, or have an opinion on which of these is the best out of them. I am thinking I need to save for a shorter lens... currently have the 55-250 but I feel like I have to stand miles away to get a full human body in the frame with barely any background in it, or a whole huge subject.... especially tough todo in a crowded area. 

(yes I saw on potn the stuff on these)


http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/ef_lens_lineup/ef_24mm_f_2_8

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/ef_lens_lineup/ef_28mm_f_2_8

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/ef_lens_lineup/ef_28_f_1_8_usm

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/ef_lens_lineup/ef_35mm_f_2


----------



## herns

to the top!


----------



## D3monic

Not my best but I love this Oto pic


----------



## Eden Marel




----------



## Bettatail




----------



## 2in10

I just ordered an EOS T3i with the kitted 18-55mm and 50-250mm telephoto lens. I added the 100mm f/2.8 macro lens.

This will replace my SX20IS P&S that I have been using so far.

Speedie I would love to join the club.


----------



## speedie408

*fairgate = #40
2in10 = #41*

Welcome to the club guys!!


----------



## 2in10

speedie408 said:


> *fairgate = #40
> 2in10 = #41*
> 
> Welcome to the club guys!!


Thanks Speedie


----------



## ObscureAllure

Oh! Can I join? I like to *pretend* like I'm a photographer, but in truth I'm a wannabe. I just can't/don't devote the time needed to improve my technique. But, I find I really feel most comfortable with a canon in my hand. With the exception of my sony P&S, I've only heavily used Canon's because of it. (And it literally took my dear friend giving me a $50 discount on the sony to get that lol) 

Ello peeps!


----------



## speedie408

ObscureAllure said:


> Oh! Can I join? I like to *pretend* like I'm a photographer, but in truth I'm a wannabe. I just can't/don't devote the time needed to improve my technique. But, I find I really feel most comfortable with a canon in my hand. With the exception of my sony P&S, I've only heavily used Canon's because of it. (And it literally took my dear friend giving me a $50 discount on the sony to get that lol)
> 
> Ello peeps!


Done! Welcome aboard! You're *#42*


----------



## Minnow2012

Yes, count me IN to the club. A2 and rebel XTI owner. Just remember, it's all in the lens


----------



## JEden8

Can count me in!


----------



## speedie408

Minnow2012 said:


> Yes, count me IN to the club. A2 and rebel XTI owner. Just remember, it's all in the lens





JEden8 said:


> Can count me in!


Got you guys!

Minno = #43
JEden8 = #44


----------



## maxsunny

Can you count me in Speedie ?  5DII and 40D

BTW I just got gift : Canon EFS 55 250 F/4-5.6 IS II but I already have it . So if anyone interesting just let me know or shoot me pm . Thank


----------



## Bettatail

maxsunny said:


> 5DII



Nick(speedie408) say no.:flick:














just kidding, can't wait to see the pictures from your camera.:hihi:


----------



## mythin

Count me in! 


















I got a really old xt, i think 350D. I have the canon 100 mm 2.8 macro, 50mm 1.8, and the kit lens that I never use.


----------



## audioaficionado

New Canon Rebel 4Ti

If one of these ended up in my Christmas stocking, I wouldn't be one bit sad.


----------



## blink

What number am I?

Got 5d mk1, 7d, sd780 and a rebel or two


----------



## 2in10

audioaficionado said:


> New Canon Rebel 4Ti
> 
> If one of these ended up in my Christmas stocking, I wouldn't be one bit sad.


I agree, specially with the new lenses included.


----------



## speedie408

*maxsunny - #45
mythin - #46
blink - #47*


----------



## Nubster

Thoughts on the Canon D5 Mark II? Asking because I was offered a trade for my Nikon D300. I know the value of the cameras are pretty far off with the Canon being at least twice as much right now on the used market.


----------



## speedie408

5DmkII is a badass camera, period. I'd trade in any Nikon for it ANYDAY . Sorry my inner fanboy just had to post that lol. 

Honestly, it's what you really want man. I'm sure both are great cameras and it's all about personal preference and what you're comfortable with. Obviously the Canon wins over features/price so it's your call. I'm a Canon shooter and I like the controls and menus much better on Canons. That's ultimately why I shoot Canon.


----------



## speedie408

Oh yeah I forgot the most important aspect... can you say Full Frame?


----------



## Nubster

Yeah, the biggest issue, and it's a biggie, is that because of the value difference, if I traded, I'd have a body, no lenses, other guy would get my body and lenses. He got the body in a trade himself and likes Nikon and doesn't have any lenses for the body. Well, I think he has one non ef lens but that's it. I was tempted just due to the value difference and thought about trading and selling but I think I'd still fall short of the value of my kit. Maybe if I can keep one lens to sell or trade to get a decent zoom lens for the Canon. I don't know...decisions...what I was really wanting to do is sell or trade my kit for one of the mirrorless setups...I love my camera, but these days I use it less and less simply because it's a hassle to lug around. I'd love to get my hands on an Olympus OM-D E-M5. I know I'll loose some features by making the switch, but honestly, I don't use 95% of what my camera has to offer.


----------



## dannylill1981

#048 for me own an eos 450d, with standard 18-55mm lens just getting to grips with the camera, my first DSLR have owned many bridge cameras but this is my first slr.


----------



## kc8hyg

*canon*

t2i,17/40 L ,100mm macro,380ex


----------



## audioaficionado

Nick, I'd like the #50 Canon Pimp spot. I've got a dandy A590-IS P&S and later this year I'm acquiring a T2i and having it modded to full spectrum for astrophotography, IR, UV and of course 1080P videos of my fish.


----------



## speedie408

Nubster said:


> Yeah, the biggest issue, and it's a biggie, is that because of the value difference, if I traded, I'd have a body, no lenses, other guy would get my body and lenses. He got the body in a trade himself and likes Nikon and doesn't have any lenses for the body. Well, I think he has one non ef lens but that's it. I was tempted just due to the value difference and thought about trading and selling but I think I'd still fall short of the value of my kit. Maybe if I can keep one lens to sell or trade to get a decent zoom lens for the Canon. I don't know...decisions...what I was really wanting to do is sell or trade my kit for one of the mirrorless setups...I love my camera, but these days I use it less and less simply because it's a hassle to lug around. I'd love to get my hands on an Olympus OM-D E-M5. I know I'll loose some features by making the switch, but honestly, I don't use 95% of what my camera has to offer.


At the end of the day, just make sure you're happy with what you end up with. Everyone has their preference. If you really want mirrorless, get that and don't look back. That's my philosophy at least.  Good luck! 



dannylill1981 said:


> #048 for me own an eos 450d, with standard 18-55mm lens just getting to grips with the camera, my first DSLR have owned many bridge cameras but this is my first slr.


*#48*



kc8hyg said:


> t2i,17/40 L ,100mm macro,380ex


*#49*



audioaficionado said:


> Nick, I'd like the #50 Canon Pimp spot. I've got a dandy A590-IS P&S and later this year I'm acquiring a T2i and having it modded to full spectrum for astrophotography, IR, UV and of course 1080P videos of my fish.


You got it sir! *#50* it is.


----------



## catfishbi

I'm 51  canon 60D


----------



## cecile1

#52, please. I have a canon powershot- it gets the job done!


----------



## speedie408

catfishbi said:


> I'm 51  canon 60D





cecile1 said:


> #52, please. I have a canon powershot- it gets the job done!


Done and done!


----------



## traxiii

Add me to the good guys list, 7D, XTi, and Power Shot. Nikons smell like poo


----------



## speedie408

traxiii said:


> Add me to the good guys list, 7D, XTi, and Power Shot. Nikons smell like poo


You're IN! roud:


----------



## Nate McFin

#54?
XTI,XSI, S95 with under water housing. roud:


----------



## speedie408

Nate McFin said:


> #54?
> XTI,XSI, S95 with under water housing. roud:


Gotcha down for #54 Nate.


----------



## jimsuy

#55?
canon 350d, 50mm, 10-22mm


----------



## javajaws

#56 just got OWNED!

5dmkIII
24-105mm f/4 L IS
70-200mm f/4 L IS
24mm f/3.5 TS-E II L
100mm Macro


----------



## aznrice247

#57

Canon 7D


----------



## Crispino L Ramos

#58 EOS T2i and macro lens still in the box for several months, no time to figure out how to assemble/use it.


----------



## salmon

double O nine checking in with a recent photo....stiill a newb with my dslr though, and still rockin the kit 18-55mm for all my shots


----------



## speedie408

New Canon Pimps ADDED!! Thanks for joining guys! 

Salmon - nice shot bro! I think if you would've used a spotlight/flashlight and went over that tree a little bit to expose it up, it would've worked well for that shot. Just a thought.  Try it nextime.


----------



## speedie408

javajaws said:


> #56 just got OWNED!
> 
> 5dmkIII
> 24-105mm f/4 L IS
> 70-200mm f/4 L IS
> 24mm f/3.5 TS-E II L
> 100mm Macro


BIG BALLER! That's the body I want!! Nice list of glass as well.


----------



## 2in10

Salmon great catch on the lightning, I hope to do that it we every get a lightning storm here.

javajaws great set up.


----------



## salmon

speedie408 said:


> Salmon - nice shot bro! I think if you would've used a spotlight/flashlight and went over that tree a little bit to expose it up, it would've worked well for that shot. Just a thought.  Try it nextime.


Thanks speedie. Ah that woulda have been a great idea :thumbsup: Wish I had thought of that, was very spur of the moment though, likely never get a chance at that shot again. Hard enough to capture as it was. 


Thanks 2in10!


----------



## R.C.

#59

Trusty ol' Canon 30D 
Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 USM Macro, nifty fifty and kit lens
Canon 430EX Speedlites & Canon ST-E2 Speedlite transmitter.


----------



## KShoes

Sign me up. New owner of a Canon T3i.


----------



## Bettatail

Any one got the Canon EOS M?


----------



## The Scientist

Canon Powershot SX40 HS...Sign me up


----------



## eeng168

Canon Mark III with all L lenses.....sign me up! :smile:


----------



## speedie408

I'll put you guys on soon. 

Just wanted to post this BEAST. A man can dream about cameras and still be cool right? 

Canon EOS-1D X


----------



## Blue Falcon

I wanna be a canon pimp. Canon rebel XS. WOOT!


----------



## flare

#64?

Canon 5Dmk II
24-70 f2.8

Canon 50D
70-200 f4

Canon t2i
10-22 UWA
50 1.8

580EX II

Oh I forgot...
Canon G12

That is it!


----------



## mechtec

wow lookie me


----------



## 2in10

speedie408 said:


> I'll put you guys on soon.
> 
> Just wanted to post this BEAST. A man can dream about cameras and still be cool right?
> 
> Canon EOS-1D X


That is a wonderful dream. 

I just got a new 7D with a battery grip and am loving it. I weighs a ton compared to the T3i but the balance with lenses is soooo much better!


----------



## Kai808

What do you guys think of the new Canon 6d?

http://www.canonrumors.com/category/photography/canon-6d/


----------



## Bettatail

what is going on? another soon to be push out by Nikon, model 6D?
what is the major break through?
looks like the glories in 90s and 2000s, are gone.

Optical lenses are where the most profit come from, but losing the battle on the cameras will hurt the future sale on optical...


----------



## Evilgrin

*Canon Pimp Club #061

Cannon EOS Rebel T2i *

Lenses so far 18 - 55 mm kit lens
50mm AKA "The Nifty Fifty"
55 - 250 mm Cannon EFS


----------



## speedie408

Alright guys,

Sorry for the long wait. Finally got everyone updated on page one. Go get your correct member numbers.

The 6D? It never ends...


----------



## cichnatic

Canon s95 owner, sign me up yeah?


----------



## speedie408

Boy, I just read about the 6D and I want it! 

Getting myself a Xmas present this year it seems lol. 

cichnatic - I'll put you up soon. You need to become more active first lol. Welcome to the forum .


----------



## cichnatic

Thanks speedie, will do!


----------



## Kai808

speedie408 said:


> Boy, I just read about the 6D and I want it!
> 
> Getting myself a Xmas present this year it seems lol.
> 
> cichnatic - I'll put you up soon. You need to become more active first lol. Welcome to the forum .


Hehe, Do it!


----------



## @[email protected]

where do i sign up?


----------



## speedie408

@[email protected] said:


> where do i sign up?


Right here on the dotted line ................................................

There, your in!


----------



## akdylpickles

Just got a used 20D from a friend. First dslr I've ever owned. Still learning about the camera.


----------



## speedie408

akdylpickles said:


> Just got a used 20D from a friend. First dslr I've ever owned. Still learning about the camera.


Congrats on the pickup! The 20D is a solid body. Did you want a #?


----------



## akdylpickles

Oh yeah Whats the next number?


----------



## OhNo123

I want in! I use a Canon 7D which was a high school graduation present to myself haha


----------



## watercage

Just picked up a T4i as a Christmas present to myself.

I have no idea how to use it _properly_ though.


----------



## speedie408

akdylpickles said:


> Oh yeah Whats the next number?


#68



OhNo123 said:


> I want in! I use a Canon 7D which was a high school graduation present to myself haha


#69 



watercage said:


> Just picked up a T4i as a Christmas present to myself.
> 
> I have no idea how to use it _properly_ though.


#70

WELCOME GUYS!! Read the manual and practice with your camera while reading. Soon you'll get the hang of it. Just don't give up. :thumbsup:


----------



## watercage

Sweet!


----------



## binbin9

Only fitting that I join this club.

I've had the 
t2i
7D
about 4 5d Mii
and now 5d Miii.

Whats the next number Speedie?


----------



## Scars

Im in. 

Canon EOS 650 (35mm)
Canon 350D (upgrading sooner or later)


----------



## Mojo31

Put me down. 

1DX
1DIII


----------



## speedie408

Ill update the list with your member numbers shortly but first I wanted to post up my new lights/strobes! 

Still need a power supply. Very excited! 

Novatron 2140-C's


----------



## binbin9

damn speedie studio shrimp shots! =)


----------



## Kai808

Cool Speedie! How big are those softboxes?


----------



## speedie408

binbin9 said:


> damn speedie studio shrimp shots! =)


You better believe it bro! :wink:



Kai808 said:


> Cool Speedie! How big are those softboxes?


I think they're 2'x3' just from looking at them. :eek5:


----------



## speedie408

OK guys, check the OP for your numbers.


----------



## Bettatail

speedie408 said:


> Ill update the list with your member numbers shortly but first I wanted to post up my new lights/strobes!
> 
> Still need a power supply. Very excited!
> 
> Novatron 2140-C's
> View attachment 71697


roud:
continuous lighting!


----------



## Virto

Oh, this is neat. I'm over at POTN under the same name. Long time Canon user. Current gear includes an EOS 1N, EOS 1D, 10D, 40D, Rebel XS (1000D) and a 5D.


----------



## tokidoki

I wanna join teh Canon Pimp club 

Canon XS 1000d
Canon T2
Canon SD 1400
Canon sd800


----------



## GDominy

Running a Digital Rebel XS and as of a couple of weeks ago a Rebel T4i (loving it!). Sign me up


----------



## holoublahee

Got my first DSLR. Canon EOS rebel T4i
Am I in?


----------



## speedie408

I'll get you new pimp club members logged in tonight.  Welcome!


----------



## MrSlumpy

T1i here. Trying to get some decent fish shots but I think I need a flash!


----------



## houseofcards

MrSlumpy said:


> T1i here. Trying to get some decent fish shots but I think I need a flash!


Flash helps, but so does putting extra light on the aquarium and a fast lens.


----------



## thelub

Not worthy of a pimp#. Just picked up a P&S A590. Kinda disappointed at the shots I'm getting so far. Not much better than my HTC One S. I need moar light! Still gotta play with the settings and learn its ins and outs. Good thing I only paid $60 roud:


----------



## DDA

canon t2i
canon s100


----------



## speedie408

Wow we got this club growing good now! New member #'s have been updated. let me know if you haven't received one yet. Welcome guys! 

Post up some pictures off your Canons.  Don't be shy!


----------



## alexopolus

Any imput on a good a not expensive canon camera (I'm tired of trying to picture my criters with a ipad or iphone). I will really apreciate it. Budget $350! +-


----------



## cichnatic

Got a T1 kit with nifty fifty and s95. :icon_cool


----------



## DDA

shoot with my canon t2i and 24mm-105mm


----------



## alexopolus

Got me a Rebel T1I-500D. Sign me in! :icon_bigg


----------



## DieFranz

New to the forum (and to some extent new to planted tanks), but not to the greatest camera brand. Sign me up! Rebel XSi --> 50mm f/1.8 --> 60D --> 50mm f/1.4

Will post tank pics soon.


----------



## Hayden

Hello everyone, I'd like to join!
Canon 60D
-Sigma 17-70mm f/2.8-4 Macro
Canon TLb 
-Canon 50mm f/1.4
-Canon 100-200mm f/5.6

I'm still new to digital, however I learned on film, so I know my way around already. (Well, kinda..:hihi
(Not my photos)


----------



## DieFranz

Hayden said:


> Hello everyone, I'd like to join!
> Canon 60D
> -Sigma 17-70mm f/2.8-4 Macro
> Canon TLb
> -Canon 50mm f/1.4
> -Canon 100-200mm f/5.6


Nice setup! I love my 60D and my 50mm f/1.4. Hopefully getting a USM zoom lens when I start my summer job.


----------



## alexopolus

Finally!! Doing a lot better with the camera. It took a while to figure out.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TheGuy

New 60d. Now to learn to use this.... small step up from phone camera 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mistahoo

I've used several Canon P&S. ATM I'm using a Canon Rebel T2i. Nifty DSLR for the price! I've always been a Canon fan since I can remember. Canon > Nikon all day every day!


----------



## Bettatail

TheGuy said:


> New 60d. Now to learn to use this.... small step up from phone camera
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


here are the next:icon_twis
A year after I bought the EOS Kiss X4, I realized that I had invested N times more than the camera alone, on lenses. :hihi:


----------



## TheGuy

Bettatail said:


> here are the next:icon_twis
> A year after I bought the EOS Kiss X4, I realized that I had invested N times more than the camera alone, on lenses. :hihi:


Lol good lord!!! Are there really that many different lenses for everything I would only want a macro and that's it 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TickleMyElmo

TheGuy said:


> Lol good lord!!! Are there really that many different lenses for everything I would only want a macro and that's it
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


It's okay, the only ones that matter are the ones with the red ring


----------



## TheGuy

Awesome I only need 13!!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kai808

TheGuy said:


> Awesome I only need 13!!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


Ummm... Did you count the white ones too? You'll probably want a couple of those also. hehe


----------



## TheGuy

Kai808 said:


> Ummm... Did you count the white ones too? You'll probably want a couple of those also. hehe


Unfortunately not 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## houseofcards

TheGuy said:


> Lol good lord!!! Are there really that many different lenses for everything I would only want a macro and that's it
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


A really nice macro for the money is the 60mm. it's probably around $350, easy to walkaround with, great for portraits as well.


----------



## TheGuy

Will be looking into that and a tripod this week. When in manual, how do you enable flash?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kai808

TheGuy said:


> Will be looking into that and a tripod this week. When in manual, how do you enable flash?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


There is a little flash button on the left hand side on the front of the camera with a little lighting bolt. Check the manual if you can't find it. You don't want to use on camera flash when tanking pics of your tank. The light from the flash will just bounce off of the tank and go back into your lens. You'll end up with a lot of white in the pictures. 

Most people use speedlite flashes with somekind of wireless triggers. The flash will be lighting the tank from above.


----------



## TheGuy

Kai808 said:


> There is a little flash button on the left hand side on the front of the camera with a little lighting bolt. Check the manual if you can't find it. You don't want to use on camera flash when tanking pics of your tank. The light from the flash will just bounce off of the tank and go back into your lens. You'll end up with a lot of white in the pictures.
> 
> Most people use speedlite flashes with somekind of wireless triggers. The flash will be lighting the tank from above.


Yep found it and thanks for the heads up!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lotzodomo

Can I join as Canon Pimp Club #080?  

Canon T3i DSLR and Canon S110 user here.


----------



## Bettatail

TheGuy said:


> Will be looking into that and a tripod this week. When in manual, how do you enable flash?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2



off camera flash, you can get a pair of transmitter and receiver, and a light diffuser sort of setup for the flash.
place the flash on top of the fish tank, find the right angle and distance.

Macro is not necessary if you have a tripod and tele(zoom) lens, remember you can crop the picture, your camera is 18mp, take advantage of it. 

always try manual mode, move the flash around, take some shots to find the right exposure, adjust the aperture and flash distance/angle(for DOF), use flash as exposure light source. The fish tank plant light can be on all time so you can see the objects(for focus) in your tank, but not for exposure light source.

lens is 180MM Tamron Macro. Actually took the picture at about 5ft away from the congo tetra, so it was a Tele lens instead of Macro when I took the picture.









crop


----------



## Algae Beater

Finally got around to replacing my long ago stolen SLR

picked up a 7D and a few lenses 

17-40mm L
100mm L macro 
400mm L f5.6 tele  

its been a fun week thus far


----------



## kseanm247

Put me down for #81 please. 

Canon EOS Rebel T3
Canon PowerShot A2300


----------



## Hayden

Posted here awhile ago but didn't reserve a number. Looks like I'm #82!


----------



## usgetata

#83 !
Canon 5D & 5D mark III
17-40 mm
24-105 mm
50 mm f1.4
Some cheap 10x macro filter & extension tube... Planning to buy a beginner portable tele zoom (300-400mm) for fun & travel.


----------



## VicSkimmr

#84
Canon 6D
Canon 24-105 F/4L
Canon 50 f/1.8
Sigma 150 f/2.8 macro


----------



## Bserve

#85
Canon T2i
Canon EFS 18-55 mm
Canon EFS 55-250 mm


----------



## speedie408

updated the Pimp Club list!! 

Let's keep this thread at the top guys! Post up some pictures or ask questions regarding your canon gear.


----------



## watercage

I have a question about my T4i.

Why do all my pictures come out blurry!!!!!


----------



## speedie408

watercage said:


> I have a question about my T4i.
> 
> Why do all my pictures come out blurry!!!!!


You gotta elaborate a little more then that. Are you shooting manual mode or Auto? Is your lens set to AF or MF? Are there any smudges on your lens, sensor, mirror, etc?

What's your experience with a DSLR? Have you read the ops manual?


----------



## watercage

heh, I was just using it as a blanket statement to say Im a terrible photographer.

I'll elaborate on my main problems later on. Running out the door right now.


----------



## Bettatail

speedie408 said:


> updated the Pimp Club list!!
> 
> Let's keep this thread at the top guys! Post up some pictures or ask questions regarding your canon gear.


Nick, it has been more than a month last time you came back here:icon_lol:

Keep this thread up and we need your pictures as inspiration.


----------



## speedie408

Bettatail said:


> Nick, it has been more than a month last time you came back here:icon_lol:
> 
> Keep this thread up and we need your pictures as inspiration.


LOL I been busy with family, work, and shrimp so yeah... I do apologize for the lack of responses here on this thread. 

As for inspiration, here are some new shots I took tonight of some of my shrimp. Hope you guys like em.

Royal Blue Tiger 









Taiwan Bee









Blue Diamond Neos


----------



## AussieDIYFK

nice macro's there mate and beautiful shrimp 
here is my 240 taken with a 5d mkIII (fish eye lens)


----------



## caliherp

I'd like to join. I just got a T3I a couple days ago. Here is the first picture I took. Its crappy, but not to bad for turning the camera on and taking the picture.


----------



## Black Hills Tj

Canon 30D
Kit 18-55 f/3.5-5.6
28-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS USM
50mm f/1.8


----------



## speedie408

Nice shots guys, and WELCOME to the Canon PIMP CLUB!!

Here's your numbers:

Canon Pimp Club #086 - AussieDIYFK
Canon Pimp Club #087 - caliherp
Canon Pimp Club #088 - Black Hills Tj


----------



## alexopolus

Canon t1s
Tamron 90mm macro, canon 18-55, canon 50mm


----------



## speedie408

alexopolus said:


> Canon t1s
> Tamron 90mm macro, canon 18-55, canon 50mm


Got you down for Pimp #089


----------



## usgetata

Some photos from my key west trip:
Key west sunset







My first attempt of galaxy star night







Etc...


----------



## Bserve

How do I make the "Canon Pimp" text at the bottom into a link to this thread?


----------



## Kai808

Bserve said:


> How do I make the "Canon Pimp" text at the bottom into a link to this thread? (speedie help me)


Goto User CP

Next click on Edit Signature and add the below line and put [ in front of the URL(i.e. Canon Pimp Club #xxx 

Then change the xxx to your pimp number. 
Click on the preview signature to make sure it works. If it's fine click on Save Signature. 

Click here If you want more info on what can be added to your signature.

I hope that helps.


----------



## Bserve

Thanks


----------



## lullafishi

Hells yeah, I'll be member #90! 

I have a Canon Rebel t3i.... still learning with it but I love it. I've got the kit 18-55mm lens and the nifty fifty (50mm f/1.8)!


----------



## Black Hills Tj

lullafishi said:


> Hells yeah, I'll be member #90!
> 
> I have a Canon Rebel t3i.... still learning with it but I love it. I've got the kit 18-55mm lens and the nifty fifty (50mm f/1.8)!


Welcome, Bree!


----------



## mwei

wooot CANON FTW!!!!! I use the Canon 40D and the Canon XS (1000D)! 
so I'm guessing add me in? member 91?!!!!


----------



## MB2

Newest member here. Canon 70D with kit lens from Costco. This is my first DSLR so still learning how to use...Before that it was a Sony cybershot bought back in 2004. Going to 70D is a giant jump. The camera's video feature is not far behind any good camcorder. Here are a few images and a video of my 125G tank captured with 70D.







[/URL][/IMG]







And the video:
http://youtu.be/7CM927yt1Sc


----------



## rwong2k

wow mb2, very nice looking aquarium!


----------



## Bserve

whoa! sweet tank and the 70D is good choice, eh?


----------



## Bserve

BTW I upgraded to:
70D
16-35mm f/2.8L
60mm f/2.8 Macro
40mm f/2.8 Pancake
55-250mm f/4-5.6
18-55mm f/3.5-5.6
(All Canon)


----------



## Centromochlus

Finally made the switch from Nikon to Canon. 

Equipment list:
Canon rebel t5i
Canon 17-55mm f/2.8
Canon 50mm f/1.8

Have only messed around with it a little so far. Hoping to get some great photos once I get some practice in!


----------



## speedie408

Welcome to the best family there is!!  

I will update the list later today so y'all can get your Pimp #'s. 

Awesome shots as well guys!


----------



## c_gwinner

I'd like to join if possible. I got a Canon G15 for my birthday and have loved how easy and the quality of photos it is able to take.


----------



## houseofcards

Bserve said:


> BTW I upgraded to:
> 70D
> 16-35mm f/2.8L
> *60mm f/2.8 Macro*
> 40mm f/2.8 Pancake
> 55-250mm f/4-5.6
> 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6
> (All Canon)


Would love to have the 16-35. The 60mm is a great lens, favorite I have even over one of my L lenses. I don't think you can beat it's price, performance and versatility. Took some pretty good fish pics with it, without even using flash.


----------



## speedie408

Everyone should have a Pimp # now. Check the first post. 

So those who made the switch from Nikon to Canon, tell us why you didn't like Nikon  I already know the answer but please share your thoughts.


----------



## greenteam

So I got this not long ago (by me I mean the wife lol) and I'm clueless how to work it. 

I did however want to try my hand at macro shots of my tank. Since I'm novice I figured I try the cheap way an give the 50mm f1.8 on non-AF macro tubes a try. I have the 50mm just figured I buy some tubes of amazon. 

Anyone know if they work? Here's the one I was thinking about getting.
Amazon.com: Fotodiox Canon EOS Macro Extension Tube Set for Extreme Close-Ups: Electronics

Here's the camera I would try it with.


----------



## jrygel

Okay, I'm in. VERY new to planted tanks, but not as much to photography. My first tank is still settling in. I'll be posting pictures once my tank settles in and starts looking a little better. Need to think about getting some macro equipment now that I have small things worth taking pictures of.

EOS-6D
17-40 f/4L
24-105 f/4L IS
35 f/2 IS
85 f/1.8

-Justin


----------



## jrygel

greenteam said:


> So I got this not long ago (by me I mean the wife lol) and I'm clueless how to work it.
> 
> 
> 
> I did however want to try my hand at macro shots of my tank. Since I'm novice I figured I try the cheap way an give the 50mm f1.8 on non-AF macro tubes a try. I have the 50mm just figured I buy some tubes of amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know if they work? Here's the one I was thinking about getting.
> 
> Amazon.com: Fotodiox Canon EOS Macro Extension Tube Set for Extreme Close-Ups: Electronics
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the camera I would try it with.




Macro tubes work fine. I've heard okay things about the fotodiox tubes. With that setup you will be manual all the way. Macro is often done with manual focus even if you have the option of AF, so that's not really a big deal. But, I don't think these have any electronic connection to the lens, so you will not be able to stop down. This will give you a very narrow depth of field (only a narrow slice will be in focus), which can be good or bad, depending on what you are going for. The Kenko or Canon extension tubes allow you to change the aperture, but they are more expensive. Also, any time you are using extension tubes, it changes the focus range of your lens, so you will usually have a far focus limit as well as a near focus limit - i.e. you won't be able to focus on things that are far away (more than a few feet) while the extension tubes are on.

-Justin


----------



## Down_Shift

3 5dmk2's
1 5dmk3
1 7D
1 1Dmk2
1 SL1



15 sigma FE
17-55 2.8IS
17-40L
24-70L v1
35 1.4L
35-80mm converted macro 
40 pancake
50 1.2L
50 1.8 mki
70-200 2.8IS
70-200 2.8IS v2
85 1.8
135L
200L

1.4x tele convert
2x tele convert

A bunch of studio strobes, modifiers, speedlites etc. 



Here's a pic of a SL1 with a 300L 2.8IS 














Just got into shrimp again. Will prob end up picking up some tubes and a 100 macro. 

Kinda lazy to shoot the tank. Just using the iPhone.


----------



## Bserve

Down_Shift said:


> Here's a pic of a SL1 with a 300L 2.8IS


Haha, that combo is DOPE!


----------



## Bserve

Traded the 16-35mm f/2.8L for a 24-105mm f/4L, a 10-22mm f/3.5-4.5, and $550 cash.
I loved the 16-35, but the low range won't do any justice when it's my main [workhorse] lens (I'm going to Europe and I'm only allowed to take 1 lens + the 40mm pancake). The 24-105 should do better, the f/4 may be a bit high, but for me, its a better deal. The 10-22 also should complement my APS-C on the 70D better. And cash is cash, lol.


----------



## susankat

I just got the Canon rebel t3 can I join.

Also on macro lenses, is it worth to buy one off ebay?


----------



## Bserve

susankat said:


> I just got the Canon rebel t3 can I join.
> 
> Also on macro lenses, is it worth to buy one off ebay?


Well you get what you pay for, so use your best judgement.


----------



## Warren B

Mind if I join?

I've got a Canon 60D and my most used lens is my 60mm f/2.8, which I like to use to take pictures of my bugs and inanimate objects. :icon_smil


----------



## susankat

Bserve said:


> Well you get what you pay for, so use your best judgement.


 That's what I am leary about as most are used and you don't know what your getting.


----------



## Bserve

Eye Candy


----------



## Bserve

#springbreak2014


----------



## chan011

I want to join the club

5dmark3
50L
24-70L


----------



## stealthypotatoes

What number am I? 
70D with 24-105mm L 
Getting a 6D in a few months!


----------



## WalaxR

Add me too the list!

5D MK2
50 1.4
24-70 2.8
70-200 2.8 IS II


----------



## audioaficionado

In addition to my Canon Power Shot A590 P&S, I've just ordered a used Canon Digital Rebel T2i and a Canon EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 zoom to go with it. The prices finally came down low enough for me to afford these. I'll probably have to get a memory card and a carrying case for it too. Can't wait until it gets here.


----------



## Bettatail

audioaficionado said:


> In addition to my Canon Power Shot A590 P&S, I've just ordered a used Canon Digital Rebel T2i and a Canon EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 zoom to go with it. The prices finally came down low enough for me to afford these. I'll probably have to get a memory card and a carrying case for it too. Can't wait until it gets here.


You are late to the game, lol.
It is a nice camera, a lot of learning though, if you want to impress others.
Mine is the kiss X4, the T2i japanese version, bought it before the T2i appeared in the US.

Know how to play with the light, is the fundamental, this apply to any dslr.


----------



## audioaficionado

audioaficionado said:


> Nick, I'd like the #50 Canon Pimp spot. I've got a dandy A590-IS P&S and later this year I'm acquiring a T2i and having it modded to full spectrum for astrophotography, IR, UV and of course 1080P videos of my fish.


Late? How so? I've had a Canon for awhile now albeit a P&S in 2007. I've been wanting a DSLR for some time now, but didn't have the funds available. Now I do and decided to get a used kit to save some $$$. Should get it mid next week .



speedie408 said:


> So those who made the switch from Nikon to Canon, tell us why you didn't like Nikon...


I've been a Nikon fan since the mid '70s and have an old F2 film camera (doesn't work now) . I'm going with Canon as there is a whole lot more third party software to work with Canon than with Nikon. I'm planning on doing a full spectrum mod by removing the IR blocking filters over the sensor. Then I can do IR and astronomy photography. I'll just put an equivalent UV/IR blocking filter on when I do normal light photography. I still like Nikon, but they're more spendy and I don't see any advantage over Canon. I'm a bang for the buck kind of guy and Canon is the better value for what I want to do IMHO.


----------



## Whiskey

I'd love to join!

Body: T4i

Lenses: 
EFS 17-55MM F2.8
EF 75-300MM that I hardly use 
EF 50MM 1.8 (nifty 50)
EF 100MM Macro F2.8

Flash:
580 EX

With various tubes, filters softboxes etc.

I print most of my "Non fish" photos, but here is a fun one of a friends place:
HouseWithStars by Wiskey2727, on Flickr


Whiskey


----------



## chvvkumar

I wanna join the club too!

95 For me please!

60D + already have a 15-85 and 100 Macro (non 'L') on the way!


----------



## Wasserpest

After being a Canon shooter  most of my life, I am actually jumping ship, getting rid of my dslr and lenses, to be replaced by a meek Olympus 4/3. Why? 2 words: weight & size. There are other pro's and con's, but those two stand out.


----------



## Luminescent

Number 95 Please


----------



## Tyveck

Hey! I would love to be apart of this! I have been an avid canon shooter for the past 12 years! Its the only thing I shoot with! I hava a 60d, t5i, 6D, with full set of lenses. I have over 45 different lenses and macro equpitment. My favorite is a pentax 67II 45mm medium format lense made in 1980ish. It is the best lense I have EVER used!:>


----------



## wiona

Is this still alive? If so can I join?

Body:
Canon rebel T3

Lens:
EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II
EF-S 55-250mm f/4.0-5.6 IS II
EF 50mm f/1.8 II

Flash:
YongNuo YN-468II

Nice grouping









My Grandson


----------



## Zoomy

Ooh, can I join?

This is my most infamous shot and was taken with my Canon 20D with 100mm Canon prime...I think it's an F1.8. I won the League of MI Bicyclists photo contest with this last year and it was also featured in last year's Co-Motion bike catalog.









These I took with my G16. The lighthouse is local, the fish are while snorkeling off of Key West (I have a nifty little dry bag that worked really well...if only the water hadn't been so rough and cloudy with debris that day).


----------



## MJB13

ooh-ooh-ooh
me...me!

EOS 40D
35-80 IS
70-200 Zoom
430EX Flash


----------



## MEandYouPhoto

Throw me into this club! 

Canon XTi
Speedlite 430
Kit lens 
75-300 Lens

Can I be #100? I think I am in line for that spot


----------



## Irish-n-Zwack

Me, too, if it's still alive and well.

Canon 50D with several lenses from 18 mm wide angle to 100 mm macro and a couple of others. My "go to" lens for everyday shooting is 28-165mm, plus I have a 18-250 mm and a really crappy 70-300 mm lens that I never use.


----------



## ConfidentBlue

Add me to the list :hihi:

*Current List of Gear:*

Canon 70D with Battery Grip
Canon 10-18mm
Canon 100mm F2.8 Macro
Canon 18-135mm
Canon 50mm F1.8 "Plastic Fantastic"
Canon 430 exII flash
Sanford & Sons Groundpounder Tripod
MeFoto Globetrotter Travel Tripod
Vello Shutter release remote
TriggerTrap Cell-Phone Trigger Release

Just a quick couple shots from my recent New York Trip last week:
*Top of The Rockefeller Center*
Bulb Mode with 1minute Exposure ISO100 10mm @ f/18

















Still learning, only been shooting about 4 months or so.


----------



## toadpher

I have a little S100 I take with me backpacking. My real camera is a Nikon D700, but I'll leave that out of this, as to not muddy the fanboy waters.. 

Some shots with the Canon...


----------



## Bettatail

Napa lake in shangri-la










The plants...


----------

